# أ ب ليزر



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
مقدمة:

الليزر هو مصدر الضوء الذي يظهر خصائص فريدة ومتنوعة من التطبيقات. الليزر المستخدمة في اللحام ، والمسح ، والطب ، والاتصالات ، والدفاع الوطني ، وكأدوات في كثير من مجالات البحث العلمي. كثيرة هي انواع الليزر المتاحة تجاريا اليوم ، تتراوح في الاجهزه التي يمكن ان تستند الى طرف الاصبع الكبيرة التي تملأ تلك المباني. الليزر كل هذه السمة الأساسية لها خصائص معينة مشتركة.

ماهية الليزر:

الليزر بالإنجليزية: LASER وهي اختصار لعبارة Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation وتعني تضخيم الضوء بإنبعاث الإشعاع المستحث.

عبارة عن حزمة ضوئية ذات فوتونات تشترك في ترددها وتتطابق بحيث تحدث ظاهرة التداخل البناء بين موجاتها لتتحول إلى نبضة ضوئية ذات طاقة عالية نسبيا. الإشعاع المستحث هو انبعاث أشعة ضوئية نتيجة لإقتراب فوتون من ألكترون في مستوى طاقة عالي. يعتبر الليزر نوعاً من الضوء الذي يختلف عن ضوء الشمس أو الضوء الصادر من مصباح كهربائي.


جهاز الليزر هو ضوء ذو تضخم مرتفع واتجاهية عالية جدا ، وان الاشعة ذات ارتفاع كثافه حيث ان اشعه الليزر غالبا ما لديها نقاء جيد في طول الموجة او التردد. الليزر هو مصدر الضوء الذي يظهر خصائص فريدة ومتنوعة من التطبيقات. الليزر المستخدمة في اللحام ، والمسح ، والطب ، والاتصالات ، والدفاع الوطني ، وكأدوات في كثير من مجالات البحث العلمي. كثيرة هي انواع الليزر المتاحة تجاريا اليوم ، تتراوح في الاجهزه التي يمكن ان تستند الى طرف الاصبع الكبيرة التي تملأ تلك المباني. الليزر كل هذه السمة الأساسية لها خصائص معينة مشتركة. وهي تأتي في احجام تتراوح بين حوالي عشر قطر شعر الانسان الى حجم كبير جدا مبنى في السلطة تتراوح بين 9 الى 10 ~ 1020 م ، وتتراوح اطوال موجات المايكرويف لبنية الاشعه السينيه الطيفيه المناطق المقابلة مع الترددات من العشره الى 1017 هرتز. وان لنبضه الليزر طاقات عالية 104 ي ونبض مدد قصيرة 5 × 10 ~ 15 س المنبعثة من ضوء الليزر يختلف نتاجها عن ضوء المصادر الأكثر شيوعا مثل منير المصابيح ، المصابيح الفلوريه ، وارتفاع كثافه قوسية المصابيح. مدد قصيرة 5 × 10 ~ 15 س تستطيع بسهولة حفر ثقوب فى معظم دائم للمواد اللحام ويمكن فصل شبكيه العين داخل العين البشريه. فهي عنصر اساسي في بعض من اكثر نظم الاتصالات الحديثة وتشكل "ابرة فونوغراف" لدينا قرص مدمج اللاعبين. وهي تؤدي الحراره يعامل معاملة المواد عالية القوة ، مثل المكابس من محركات السيارات ، وتقدم سكين الجراحيه الخاصة لأنواع كثيرة من الاجراءات الطبية. انها بمثابة هدف المحددون لاسلحه حربية.

خاصائص الليزر:

ببساطة الليزر يمكن فهمه بالنظر الى ضوء شمعة. عادة ، الشمعة المشتعله تشع الضوء في جميع الاتجاهات ، وبالتالي ينير مختلف الاشياء بالتساوي اذا كانت متساوي البعد عن الشمعة. أما ضوء الليزر فيختلف عن الشمعة ولاينبعث في كل الاتجاهات ، مثل شمعة ، ويركز على شكل ضوء وحيد الاتجاه. وهكذا ، اذا ظل إشعاع في كل الاتجاهات من شمعة تتركز في شعاع واحد ذو قطر (حوالى 3 مم) ، واذا كانت واقف على مسافه 1m من الشمعة ، ثم ان كثافة ضوء ستكون 1،000،000 ! هذا هو المفهوم الأساس لتشغيل جهاز الليزر. 
نحن ابدا استخدام الليزر لإضاءة الشوارع ، او الاضاءه لدينا منزلا. نحن لا نستخدمها كاضواء الكشافه او المصابيح الكاشفه او الاضواء العلويه في منطقتنا السيارات. الليزر عموما ذو توزيع ترددات ضيق ، و كثافه أعلى بكثير ، أو أكبر قدر من الموازاه ، أو نبضه مدة اقصر بكثير ، من التي توفرها انواع ضوء المصادر الاخرى. لذا ، فاننا نستخدامها في الاقرص المدمج ، كماسحات ضوءيه ، وادوات المسح ، وكما في التطبيقات الطبية الجراحيه او سكين لحام لشبكيه العين. كما اننا نستخدامها فى انظمة الاتصالات والرادارات وتوجيه التطبيقات العسكرية ، وكذلك العديد من المجالات الاخرى. الليزر هو مصدر الضوء المتخصص التي ينبغي ان تستخدم فقط عندما تكون لدينا او نريد انتاج خصائص فريدة. الاتي هو عرض لخصاص الليزر:

1.احاديه اللون Monochromatic 

كما هو معروف فإن المنطقة الضيقة من الطيف ، والمعروفة لنا بالمرئيات أو الضوء الأبيض ، تتكون من الألوان الضوئية التالية : أحمر ، برتقالي ، أصفر ، أخضر ، أزرق ، وبنفسجي . كما أن ترددات هذه الإشعاعات وأطوالها الموجية مختلفة ومضطربة ، فهي أشبه بالضوضاء بمقارنتها مع الموجات الصوتية ، بينما نجد أن ضوء أشعة الليزر منظم ومركز مثل النوتة الموسيقية الواضحة بالمقارنة مرة أخرى بالموجات الصوتية . حيث انه يتميز بانه ذو لون احادي فقط وليس خليط من الالون ويمكن الكشف ذلك بواسطة الموشور فلو وضعنا مثلا ضوء مصباح او ضوء الشمس موجا الى موشور سوف نرى انه يتحلل الى عدة الوان ( اطوال موجية مختلفة) اما الليزر فيختلف عن ذلك.

لذلك فان أحادي اللون لليزر أي ذو عرض طيفي ضيق ينتج عنه تردد مفرد نقي، وهذه الصفة الموجبة كانت تتميز بها الأشعة الراديووية دون سواها .

2.توازي الحزم الضوئية COLLIMATION او الاتجاهية DIRECTIONALITY

الضوء العادي نرى انه منفرج ويزاد الانفراج لذلك الضوء بالابتعاد عن مصدر ذلك الضوء. حيث ان جميع المصادر التقليديه ضوء ينبعث في جميع الاتجاهات (مثل الاضوء المنبعثة من ضوء اللمبة). "الاتجاهية" هي سمة من سمات ضوء الليزر التي تسبب له الانتقال في اتجاه واحد ضمن نطاق ضيق مخروط الاختلاف. جميع انواع الضوء تنتشر بحزم في نهاية المطاف (تتباعد) حيث انها تتحرك عبر الفضاء. ولكن ضوء الليزر هو أكثر بكثير مما كان اتجاهي ضوء تقليدية من اي مصدر ، وبالتالي أقل المتباينه. أي يكاد التشتت أو التفريق في الحزمة يكون معدوماً . 







​ 

3.التشاكه Coherence

الترابط او الترابط بين موجات الحزمة الواحدة مكانياً وزمانياً يساعد الموجات الضوئية أو الفوتونات في تقوية بعضها البعض لتعطي طاقة وقدرة عالية للحزمة الواحدة وهذا من خصائص الليزر المهمة التي يتميزها عن المصادر الاخرى.

انظروا الى الشكلين الاتيين اولها غير متشاكه والثاني متشاكه:




 


 

4.الشدة Intensity 

شدة الشعاع عالية ومركزة في حزمة ذات قطر ضيق لا يتجاوز الواحد مليمتر ، وعند استخدام البصريات الملائمة يمكن تعريضها وفق الحاجة . 


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​ 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
فكرة او مبدأ الليزر:

للحصول على أشعة الليزر من الضروري توفر ثلاثة شروط أساسية وهي : 

1) حدوث التعداد المعكوس . 

2) توفر الانبعاث المحتث .

3) إيحاد التكبير الضوئي .

بدئًا سوف نحاول الدخول في الموضوع تدريجيا حيث ان وصف مثل هذه الظواهر ، يجب ان نعرف ان المواد الموجودة بالطبيعة وبدون تميز سواء كانت في حالة صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية ، تتألف من عنصر أو أكثر على شكل جزيئات أو ذرات . . .

تتألف هذه الجزئيات والذرات من إلكترونات وبروتونات وجسيمات نووية أخرى . توجد جميع هذه الجسيمات في الطبيعة في حالة استقرار ، أو في حالة تهيج ، ونعبر عن ذلك بوجد هذه الجسيمات في مستويات طاقة مختلفة ، ومستويات الطاقة هي المميزة لذرة عن أخرى أو جزيئة عن أخرى . وعلم الطيف يعتبر المفتاح لدراسة ومعرفة هذه المستويات المختلفة . 



*<>*انبعاث وامتصاص الضوء:

الليزر ينتج ضوء متماسك من خلال عملية تسمى "الانبعاث المنشط او المحفز". كلمة "ليزر" هو الاسم المختصر ل "تكبير الضوء بواسطة الانبعاث المحفز للاشعاع." لذا هناك التفاعل مع ذرات الضوء ضروري قبل حدوث الانبعاث المحفز......... هذا مختصر لما يحدث سوف ياتي شرحه لاحقًا.

*<>* مستويات الطاقة في الذرات

الذرة هي أصغر الجسيمات الموجودة المكونة للعناصر وهي تحتفظ بخصائص العنصر. وهي تتالف من نواة ذات شحنة موجبة محاطه "بسحابة" من الالكترونات السلبيه.بغض النظر عن العنصر فان جميع ذرات عنصر معين يكون لها نفس العدد من الشحنة الموجبة (البروتونات) في النواة والشحنة السالبة (الالكترونات) فيل سحابة. محتوى الذرات من الطاقة من نوع معين قد تتغير اعتمادا على مصادر الطاقة الواردة من الألكترونات داخل الغيمه فمن المعروف بأنه قد نجد مثلاً في غاز الأكسجين عدداً كبيراً من ذرات الأكسجين في مستويات طاقة منخفضة ( ويعرف أحياناً بالأرضية ) ، بالإضافة إلى عدد يسير من ذراته في حالة تهيج ،أي في مستويات طاقة عالية . حيث ان لكل نوع من انوا الذرة يحتوي على كميات معينة من الطاقة. عندما الذرة تحتوي على كمية اقل من الطاقة ما هو متاح لها ، حينئذ تسمى "المستوى الارضي الذري."="atomic ground state." حيث انه اقل مستوى من حيث قيمة الطاقة في الذرة.ما اذا الذرة تحتوي على طاقة اضافية فوق مستواها الارضي حينئذ تسمى ومن "المستوى الذري المتهيج او المحفز."="excited atomic state." 

الشكل الاتي هو شكل مبسط يبين مستويات الطاقة للذرة ذو ثلاثة مستويات طاقة. اذا الذرة له محتوى الطاقة ال ، ومن ذرية في الأرض والدولة غير قادرة على الافراج عن الطاقة. حيث ان المستوى الارضي مسمى بE1،والمستوى المتهيج يسمى بE2 اوE3 فعندما يطلق المستوى المتهيج الطاقة الزائدة فان الالكترونات سوف تنخفض الى المستوى الأدنى للطاقة او ما يسمى بالارضي. المستويات الثلاثة هي طريقة تستخدم هنا لاغراض الوضوح.


<>الانبعاث التلقائي للضوء:

هو عملية اطلاق او تفريج عن الطاقة الزاءده بصورة تلقائية لذرة في مستويات غير مستقرة والعودة الى المستوى الارضي. هذه الطاقة يمكن ان تحدث في اطلاق سراح واحد أو الانتقال في سلسلة من التحولات التي تنطوي على مستويات الطاقة وسيطة. على سبيل المثال ، وجود الذرة في المستوى E3 يمكنها الانتقال الى المستوى الارضي E1 بواسطة انتقال واحد او بواسطة انتقالين اي يكون هناك انتقال وسطي تنتقل من خلاله الالكترون من E3 الى E2 ومن ثم الى E1 وهكذا اي من قبل اثنين من الانتقالات. في اي من الانتقال التنازلي الذري فان هناك مقدار من الطاقة سوف ينطلق يساوي الفرق بين الطاقة للمستويين يجب الافراج عنهم من قبل الذرة.

وفي كثير من الحالات ، يبدو ان هذا الفائض من الطاقة يمكن اعتبارها فوتون ضوء. أن الفوتون هو مقدار ضوء له خاصية الطول الموجي ومحتوى الطاقة ؛ وفي الواقع ، فان الطول الموجي للفوتون هو الذي تحددها طاقته. أن الفوتون ذو اطول الاطول الموجة (مثل الضوء الاحمر) يملك طاقة اقل من واحد اخر اقصر في الطول الموجي (مثل الضوء الأزرق) ، كما هو مبين في الشكل السابق الاخير. 

في ضوء المصادر العاديه ، الافراج عن الذرات الفرديه (فوتونات) بشكل عشوائي. لا اتجاه ولا مرحلة من الفوتونات الناتجة هي التي تسيطر عليها بأي شكل من الاشكال ، وكثير من الأطوال الموجيه عادة موجودة. هذه العملية هي التي يشار اليها باسم "الانبعاث التلقائي او العفوية التلقائية" لان ذرات الضوء تنبعث من تلقاء نفسها ، تماما مستقلة عن أي تأثير خارجي. الضوء المنتج ليس أحادي اللون ،او في اتجاه معين ، ولا متشاكه.


*<>* الانبعاث المحفز للضوء:

تحت الظروف الطبيعية ( العادية ) تكون غالبية الذرات في مستوى الذرات في مستوى الطاقة الأقل ، وعدد قليل منها يكون في المستويات العليا . ,للتخلص من حالة التهيج ، أي الطاقة الزائدة وللنزول إلى مستويات طاقة أقل ، ومثل هذه العملية تكون عشوائية الحدوث ، والفوتونات المنبعثة لا تكون مترابطة مع بعضها البعض ، أي لا تكون بنفس الطور . 

يوجد نوع أخر من الانبعاث يلعب الدور المهم المسمى بالانبعاث المحتث وهو عند اصطدام فوتون طاقته مساوية للفرق بين مستويين للطاقة مع ذرة في مستوى طاقة عليا ، يعمل هذا الفوتون على حث الذرة في بعث فوتون آخر يملك نفس طاقة الفوتون الأول ويكون في حالة ترابط طوري معه . 

ضوء الليزر هو ضوء متشاكه تنتجها "الانبعاث المحفز". وفي هذه الحاله ، الذرة المتهيجة تحفز الى بواسطة نفوذ او تاثير خارجي تنبعث طاقته (فوتون) في طريقة معينة

المحفز بالعادة هو الفوتون الذي الطاقته بالضبط تساوي الفرق بين الطاقة الحالية للطاقة المستوى المتهيج للذرة والمستوى الارضي. هذا الفوتون يحفز الذرة لجعل الانتقال العكسي او التنازلي وتنبعث منها ، في هذه المرحلة فوتون مطابق للفوتون المحفز. فان الفوتون المنبعث له نفس الطاقة ، ونفس الطول الموجي ، ونفس الاتجاه عند الانتقال كما الفوتون المحفز؛ والامران في المرحلة بالضبط. وهكذا ، تنتج انبعاث محفز للضوء وهذا هو أحادي اللون ، اتجاهي ،ومتشاكه. على ضوء ذلك يبدو لنا ناتج شعاع من الليزر.


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​ 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
<>نقطة ..........رأس سطر:​ 
عندما يسلط فوتون معين على منظومة ذرية هناك احتمالين قد يحدث احدهما, الاول هو ان الفوتون يدخل الى المنظومة الذرية ويخرج منها دون اى تفاعل معها او احداث تغير. اما الاحتمال الاخر والذي يهمنا في انتاج الليزر هو ان الفوتون يدخل الى المنظومة ويحدث تغيرات معينة في هذه المنظومة الذرية حيث تحدث سلسلة من التفاعلات معها منها الامتصاص........​ 
ويوضح الشكل ادناه عملية الامتصاص على ان يتم ذلك في غضون الليزر. هنا الفوتون الضارب او الداخل الى الذرة في مستوى الطاقة E2 سوف يمتص من خلال ذلك المستوى للذرة. الفوتون سوف يزول من الوجود ؛ وطاقاته زادت الطاقة في الذرة ، التي سوف يؤديها الى ان تنتقل الى مستوى الطاقة الاعلى.​ 





​ 

*<>*الانقلاب الانعكاسي (انقلاب التعداد):​ 
ويتطلب أبعاث أشعة اللزر العمل على زيادة عدد الذرات في مستويات الطاقة العليا ، أي زيادة تعدادها عن الحالة الطبيعية فيها باستخدام طاقة خارجية مثلاً . وعندما يكون عدد الذرات في مستويات الطاقة العليا أكثر من عدد الذرات في مستويات الطاقة الدنيا نستطيع القول بأنه حصل انقلاب في التعداد أو عكس التعداد ، وهو ما سميناه بالتعداد المعكوس .​ 
حيث انه من اجل انتاج اخراجية ليزر، لا بد من مزيد من الضوء ينتج بواسطة الانبعاث المنشط اكثر مما يضيع من خلال الامتصاص. لحدوث تلك العملية يجب أن تكون اكثر الذرات في مستوى الطاقة في مستوى من الفئة E2 اي في المستوى الاعلى من الطاقة، وهذا لا يحدث في ظل الظروف العاديه. في اي جمع كبير من الذرات في المادة في اي درجة حرارة ، اكثر من الذرات ستكون فيالمستوى الارضي في لحظة معينة ، وعدد السكان في مستوى الطاقة العليا سوف تكون أقل من أي منالمستويات الاخرى المنخفضة الطاقة. وهذا ما يسمى " التوزيع السكانى العادي."​ 
تحت عنوان الظرف "عادي" ، كل مستوى يحتوي على الكثير من الذرات أكثر من مستوى الطاقة الذي فوقه ، وهكذا الطاقة سوف تكون الطاقة في المستويات متدرجة مثل عتله سلم. فعلى سبيل المثال ، عند درجة حرارة الغرفة T، هناك عدد من الذرات مساوي الى No في المستوى الارضي للنيون (He-Ne laser ) وهناك فقط (10 مرفوعة للقوة -33 مضروبة بNo ) في المستوى المتهيج الاول للذرات، و اقل في المستوى المتهيج الثاني....الى اخره. التوزيع السكاني بالصعود الى مستويات الطاقة سوف نلاحظ النقصان باطراد.​ 
وهكذا ، في اي جمع كبير من الذرات في هذه المساله في اي درجة حرارة T ، اكثر من الذرات ستكون في المستوى الارضي في لحظة معينة ، وعدد السكان في كل مستوى من المستويات العاليا للطاقة سوف تكون أقل من أي من مستوى منخفض للطاقة. وهذا ما يسمى " التوزيع السكانى العادي."​ 
يحدث الانقلاب السكاني العكسي عند عكس وجود الذرات ويتم ذلك بجعل عدد الذرات في المستويات المتهيجة العليا اكثر من عددها في المستويات المنخفضة. الليزر يمكن ان ينتج ضوء متشاكه بواسطة الانبعاث المنشط وهذا لا يحدث الا اذا حصل الانقلاب السكاني العكسي هذا. وهذا الانقلاب السكاني لا يمكن ان يتحقق الا عن طريق الاثاره الخارجية للتوزيع الذري.​ 

*<>*التكبير الضوئي:​ 
عندما تُجبر مجموعة من الذرات أو الجزئيات لتكون في وضع متهيج ، أي تملك طاقة عالية ، بمعنى آخر الحصول على تعداد كثيف في مستويات الطاقة العليا ، فإن انبعاث فوتون مفرد خلال انتقال الذرة أو الجزيئة إلى متسوى أقل سوف يحث غالبية الذرات الأخرى الموجودة في نفس مستويات الطاقة للانتقال وبعث الطاقة الزائدة على شكل فوتون حسب الترتيب الموضح.​ 
يحدث التكبير الضوئي من خلال نظام ضخ ويكون الضخ انواع منها الكهربائي ومنها الضوئي ونوع 
هو الضخ الكيمياوي وهذا يعتمد على نوع الليزر كما ان نوع الضخ يؤثر على نوع الليزر من حيث عمله او بث الاشعة هل هو ليزر مستمر او ليزر نبضي.
الليزر المسمى بالليزر النبضي وفيها يجب ضخ النظام مرة أخرى للحصول على تعداد معكوس آخر ونبضة ليزرية أخرى وذلك بعد إكمال عملية الانبعاث المحتث ورجوع غالبية الذرات المهيجة إلى وضع الاستقرار يعني يجب ان تكون عملية الضخ على شكل نبضات على فترات زمنية معينة.​ 
وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​ 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
<>العناصر الاساسية لليزر
إن العصر الليزري يحمل في طياته القدرة على النفاذ في أغوار المواد سواء كانت غازية ، أو صلبة ، أو سائلة لتسخير ذراتها وجزيئاتها حث كل منهما أو ( تحفيزهما ) لإنتاج وبعث شعاع فريد في صفاته الفيزيائية ، نحيد في مميزاته التطبيقية ، فائق الجودة في خواصه ـ يتألف من دقائق ضوئية ( تسمى بالفوتونات ) ، ذات ترددات أو أطوال موجية معتمدة على نوع المادة المحتثة (المثارة ) ، والطبقة المستخدمة في الحث ( الإثارة ) . هذا الشعاع قد يكون مرئياً للإنسان أو غير مرئي ، مستمر التدفق أو متقطع ( نبضي ) . 

من المعروف في علم المواد ، أن المواد المختلفة تتكون من ذرات عنصر أو أكثر من عناصر الجدول الدوري والتي لا يتجاوز عددها (104) تتحد ذرات هذه العناصر بصور متنوعة لتؤلف عدداً لا يحصى من الجزئيات التي بدورها تكون المركبات المختلفة ، معطية الصفات المعروفة للمواد . ومن الممكن نظرياً بعث شعاع الليزر من كل هذه العناصر أو مركباتها ، وعملياً تستوجب هذه العملية ايجاد طرق الحث المناسبة ، وقد تم فعلاً التوصل خلال الأعوام القليلة الماضية إلى تكوين شعاع اليزر من عدد كبير من الذرات والجزئيات سواء كانت على شكل مركبات غازية ، أو صلبة ، أو سائلة . ومن هذه الأجهزة ما يباع تجارياً ومنها ما هو قيد التجربة والبحث وتمتاز هذه الأجهزة بأشكالها وأحجامها وطاقاتها المختلفة.

اساسيات تصميم الليزر واحدة وهي اربعة عناصر فنية ضروريه لانتاج اشعه الليزر في ضوء متشاكه بواسطة الانبعاث المحفز للاشعاع. الشكل التالي يوضح هذه العناصر الوظيفية الاربعة:

​



​
*>>الوسط المادي الفعال:* 

الوسط الفعال هو مجموعة من الذرات او الجزيئات التي يمكن ان تهيج الى المستوى بحيث يحدث الانقلاب السكاني ؛ وهذا يحدث حيث اكثر الذرات او الجزيئات هي في المستوى المتهيج اكثر مما هي عليه في بعضالمستويات الدنيا. المستويان الذي اختيرا لاصدار اشعاعات منتظمة مثل انتقال الليزر يجب ان تمتلك خصائص معينة. 

اولا ، يجب ان تبقى الذرات في المستوى العلوي لوقت طويل نسبيا لاصدار اشعاعات منتظمة مثل الليزر ، وذلك لتوفير المزيد من الفوتونات المنبعثة بواسطة الانبعاث المحفز اكثر من التي تنتج بواسطةالانبعاثات العفويه .

ثانيا ، يجب ان تكون هناك طريقة فعالة "ضخ" ذرات من المستويات الثانوية العالية للمستوى الارضي الى مستوى الليزر الاعلى من اجل زيادة الكثافة السكانية للذرات في مستوى الطاقة الاعلى أكثر من الكثافة السكانية للذرات في مستوى الطاقة المنخفضة. زيادة في الكثافة السكانية للذرات في مستوى الطاقة المنخفض الى ان عدد اعلى من ذلك في مستوى الطاقة الاعلى سيلغي انقلاب السكان ، وبالتالي منع التكبير الضوء المنبعث بواسطة الانبعاث المحفز. وبعباره اخرى ، كما الذرات تتحرك من مستوى الطاقة الأعلى الى مستوى الطاقة المنخفض، اكثر الفوتونات ستضيع بواسطة الانبعاث التلقائي - مما يؤدي ان تكون ذو اتجاه بشكل عشوائي ، وتكون ذو طور مخالف للضوء الناتج بواسطة عملية الانبعاثات المحفزة. 

الوسط الفعال لليزر يمكن وصفه بأنه مكبر بصري. شعاع او حزمة من ضوء متشاكه تدخول احدى نهايةالوسط الفعال سوف تضخيم بواسطة الانبعاث المحفز حتى ينتج شعاع متشاكه ذو زيادة في كثافه يخرج من الطرف الآخرللوسط الفعال . وهكذا ، يوفر الوسط الفعال يوفر كسب بصري لليزر. 

الوسط الفعال يمكن ان يكون غاز ,سائل ،او مادة صلبة ، أو وصلة بين كتلتين اثنين من المواد شبه الموصله. 

كرستالة الياقوت الاحمر (الروبي) كان المادة الفعالة الاولى لليزر ، التي اخترعها الدكتور تيودور ميمان في مختبرات هيوز في عام 1960. السائل الفاعل في الليزر الصبغة يمكن تصنيعه من خلال اذابة مادة سائلة في كحول الاثيل او المثيل.انواع اخرى يمكن ان تكون كوسط فعال وتشمل انواعا عديدة من الغازات ومخاليط الغازات. الليزرات التي تحتوي على خليط من الهيليوم والنيون او غازات ثاني اكسيد الكربون الغاز هي الامثله الشائعه للوساط الغازية الفعالة.وصلة(pn) لأشباه الموصلات ، وتتكون من زرنيخيد الغاليوم او الجاليوم فوسفيد ، هو مثال آخر من لانواع المادة الفعالة.


*>>ميكانيكية التحفيز:*

الاثاره او التحفيز يمكن الوصول اليها او الحصول عليها عن طريق مصدر للطاقة التي تثير او تعمل "كمضخات ،" للذرات في الوسط الفعال من ادنى الى اعلى مستوى للطاقة من اجل تهيئة الانقلاب العكسي. في ليزرات اشباه الموصلات وليزرات الغاز ،الاثاره عادة تتألف من تدفق التيار الكهربائي - خلالالوسط الفعال .الليزرات الصلبه والسائله في معظم الأحيان تضخ ضوئيا ؛ على سبيل المثال ، في ليزر الياقوتة الحمراء (الروبي الليزر) ،الذرات الكروم داخل كريستالة الياقوت الاحمر يمكن ضخها الى المستوى المتهيج بواسطة ومضات شديدة من المصباح الومضي (flashlamp ) تحتوي على غاز الزنون.

لذلك فان عملية التهيج تتم بواسطة مصدر للطاقة التي هي تحدد طريقة الحث لإثارة المادة الفعالة وحثها على بعث إشعاع الليزر . وكما اسلفنا اعلاه ان مصادر الطاقة المستخدمة حالياً متنوعة ومنها : 

***استخدام مصادر للترددات الراديوية R.F كطاقة داخلية . أو استخدام التفريغ الكهربائي في التيار المستمر مثال ذلك ليزر غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون - وليزر الهليوم- نيون ، وليزر غاز الأرجون ….. الخ . 

***الطاقة الضوئية والمعروفة باسم الضخ الضوئي ، ويمكن أن تنبعث من مصدرين رئيسين : 

** استخدام المصابيح الوهاجة ذات القدرة الكبيرة كما في ليزر الياقوت . أو استخدام اشعاعات ليزرية كثيرة في مناطق الطيف المختلفة ، ومثال ذلك ليزرات الصبغات السائلة Dye المتوفرة تجارياً . 

**الطاقة الحرارية يمكن أن يتسبب كل من الضغط الحركي للغازات والتغيرات في درجات الحرارة في حث وإثارة المواد لتبعث أشعة الليزر . 

*** الطاقة الكيميائية بين مزيج من الهيدروجينH2 والفلور F2 طاقة مسببة لحث هذه الجزئيات على بعث الإشعات الليزري ، وكذلك مع خليط فلوريد الديتريوم DF ، وثاني أوكسيد الكربون وكما معروف مثال ذلك الليزرات الكيميائية . 


*<>الية التغذية المرتدة:*

آلية التغذيه المرتده وهي عودة جزء من ضوء متشاكه اصلا انتج الوسط الفعال الى اعادته الى الوسط الفعال النشطه لمزيد من التضخيم بواسطة الانبعاث المحفز. مقدار الضوء المتشاكه التي ينتج بواسطة الانبعاث المحفز يتوقف على السواء على عوامل هي درجة الانقلاب السكاني وقوة تحفيز الاشارة. آلية التغذيه المرتده التي عادة ما تتألف من اثنين من المرايا -- كل واحدة في احدى نهاية الوسط الفعال-- ويجب هنا ان تتم عملية الترصيف بشكل جيد حيث في مثل هذه الحالة انها تعكس الضوء المتشاكه ذهابا وايابا خلال الوسط الفعال.

*<>المقرن الخارجي:*

الرابط الخارجي او المقرن الخارجي تسمح جزء من ضوء الليزر الوارد بين المراتين لمغادرة الليزر في شكل حزمة ضوء. واحدة من مرايا التغذية المرتده هي آلية تسمح لبعض الضوء لينفذ من خلالها في طريق انتاج الليزر ذو طول الموجي معين. جزء الضوء المتشاكه الذي يسمح للخروج يتفاوت بشكل كبيرا من ليزر الى آخر من أقل من واحد في المئة لبعض الهليوم - نيون ليزر الى اكثر من 80 في المئة بالنسبة للعديد من الحاله الصلبه الليزر.

___الجزئين الاخرين يمكن وصفهما بالمرنن حيث ان المرنن هو الوعاء الحاوي والمنشط لعملية التكبير ، وفي العادة يستخدم إما : 

>> المرنن الخارجي : وهو مرآتان متوازيتان في نهاية الأنبوب الحاوي للمادة الفعالة ، وتكون الانعكاسات المتعددة بينهما هي الأساس في عملية التكبير الضوئي ، كما في الليزرات الغازية . 

>> المرنن الداخلي : ويتمثل في طلاء نهايات المادة الفعالة لتعمل عمل المرآة ، كما في ليزرات بلورات الياقوت وليزر عقيق الألمنيوم والزجاج ، وفي الليزرات الصلبة بصورة عامة . 

وفي كلا الحالتين يجب أن تكون إحدى المرآتين عاكسة كلياً للفوتونات الضوئية والأخرى تسمح بالنفاذ الجزئي لكي يتسنى لشعاع الليزر الخروج منها خارج المرنن.


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه


​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​<>عمل او فعالية الليزر:

عندما تتم الاثاره اليه من اجل الحصول على الليزر يتم تدفق الطاقة الى الوسط الفعال،فان ذلك يؤدي الى تحرك ذرات من المستوى الارضي الى بعض المستويات المتهيجة. وبهذه الطريقة يتم انقلاب التعداد السكاني. بعض الذرات في المستوى الليزري الاعلى الى المستوى الادنى بشكل تلقائي تنبعث الفوتونات بشكل غير متشاكه وفي الطول الموجي لليزر وفي اتجاهات عشوائيه. ومعظم هذه الفوتونات تهرب منالوسط الفعال، ولكن تلك التي تمر على طول محور الوسط الفعال وتنتج بواسطة الانبعاث المنشط، كما هو مبين في الشكل ادناه. الشعاع الناتج ينعكس للوراء خلال الوسط الفعال بواسطة المرايا وجزء من الضوء الناتج يخترق المقرن الخارجي يترك الليزر ليعبر للخارج باعتباره شعاع الناتج.

اذا ترك عدد من الفوتونات في الشعاع للسير على شكل سكة بتتبع ذهابا وايابا من المراة الامامية (HR) الى المقرن الخارجي او المراة الخلفية (OC) وتعود الى المراة الامامية بتتابع، فن عدد من الفوتونات في الشعاعسوف تزداد اي يحصل تضخيم للشعاع وبالتالي فان قدرة شعاع الليزر سوف تزداد ايضا. واذا كان العدد هو نفسه ، الشعاع هنا في حالة منتظمة ومستقرة. واذا كان عدد اقل ، فان قدرة الليزرسوف تبدا بالنقصان وفي نهاية المطاف توقف اصدار اشعاعات منتظمة مثل الليزر. وكما سنرى لاحقا بمزيد من التفصيل ، المسار الدائري للذهاب والإياب لكسب الليزر يأتي من درجة انقلاب التعداد السكاني في وسط الليزر الفعال، واحتمالية حدوث عملية الانبعاث المحفز. مجمل الخسارة للمسار الدائري للذهاب والاياب للشعاع تأتي من ناقص الانعكاس في المرأة الامامية (HR) ، وخسائر الاستطارة والانحراف او حيود الشعاع خلال مروره في الوسط الفعالوخسائر الامتصاص في الوسط الفعال، بالاضافة الى الخسائر الناتجة عن عدم ترصيف مرايا تجوف الليزر، وبالطبع ،الخسائر "المبرمجه" للمراة الخارجية. عندما كسب او ربح المسار الدائري لذهاب واياب الشعاع تتجاوز الخسائر ،فانه سوف تنتج قدرة ليزر. عندما كسب المسار الدائري اقل من الخسائر ، فان قدرة الليزر سوف تنتهي. وعندما الربح للمسار الدائري والخسارة متساوية، الليزر يعمل في ما نسميه شرط "حالة الثباث".


في الليزر النبضي ،الاثاره وامدادات الطاقة تكون في اليه رشقات او نبضات قصيرة. كلا الكسب والقدرة الخارجية ترتفع بسرعة الى مستوى عال ومن ثم تعود للتنازل، منتجة لومضات شديدة من ضوء الليزر. في الليزر الموجة المستمرة او الليزر المستمر، الاثاره فيه تكون على شكل امدادات مستمرة من القدرة للوسط الفعال. النظام يصل الى شرط "ثبات الحالة او حالة الثبات" بشكل سريع ، بحيث الكسب والخسارة هي في حالة موازنة. هذا الشرط مما يؤدي الى انتاج حزمة خارجية ثابتة.

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه


​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​<>أنواع الليزر:

اشعه الليزر يمكن ان تصنف وفقا لنوع المادة الفعالة، و طريقة التهيج او الاثاره للمادة الفعالة، او مدة الليزر الناتج (duration of laser output) وبالتالي قدرة الليزر الناتج. التصنيف حسب المادة او الوط الفعال ويستخدم هنا في الشرح الاتي ، ولكن الامثله سوف تشمل كلا من الليزر النبضي وايضا الليزر المستمر والذين يضخون اما بطريقة ضوئية او كهربائية.

*>> ليزر الحالة الغازية (ليزر الغاز):*

واحدة من اسر الليزر الكبيرة والهامة والتي تستخدم الغاز او الغاز المخلوط باعتباره الوسط الفعال. الاثاره عادة ما يتحقق من خلال تدفق التيار للغاز يعني الضخ يكون بالعادة ضخ كهربائي. ليزر الغاز يمكن تشغيلها اما في حالة النمط الليزر النبضي او الليزر المستمر. 

واحدة من ليزر الغاز الشائع يحتوي على خليط من الغازات الهيليوم (He) ونيون (Ne) وهو موضح في الشكل ادناه. الغاز المخلوط يكون تحت تاثير انخفاض في الضغط داخل الانبوب الزجاجي المحكم والذي يسمى "انبوب البلازما ". فان الاثاره لليزر (HeNe) هي نتيجة لتفريغ كهربائي بشكل مباشر خلال الغاز ؛ التيار سوف يضخ ذرات الهيليوم الى مستوى ذري متهيج. طاقة ذرات الهيليوم المتهيجة سوف يتم نقله الى ذرات النيون من خلال الاصطدامات ، ومن ثم فان ذرات النيون سوف تهبط وتنتقل الى مستوى الطاقة المنخفض منتجة في اصدار اشعاعات منتظمة مثل الليزر. آلية التغذيه المرتده التي تتكون من زوج من المرايا مختومه بشكل محكم الى انبوب البلازما. احدى هذه المرايا وهي المقرن الخارجي (المراة الخارجية او الخلفية) ذات نفاذية تساوي 1(-2 ٪) من الضوء على شكل حزمة ليزر مستمر. 





>> ليزر الحالة الصلبة:

نوع اخر هام من اسرة الليزر وهو ليزر الحالة الصلبة وهذا النوع يحتوي بلورة صلبه او مادة زجاج كوسط فعال. ليزر الياقوتة الحمراء (روبي) والنيوديميوم هما من الامثله الشائعه لليزر الحالة الصلبة ولهما نطاق واسع مع التطبيقات الصناعية. ليزر الياقوتة الحمراء (روبي) هو عبارة عن بلورة اوكسيد الالومنيوم بحيث بعض من ايونات الالومنيوم في الكريستال المشبك تحل محلها ايونات الكروم. ايونات الكروم هذه هي العناصر النشطه او الفعال فيليزر الياقوت الحمراء. الايتريوم الالومنيوم العقيق (YAG) هي الكرستالة المضيفة او المادة المضيفة لليزر Nd:YAG؛ بعض من الالومنيوم في ( YAG) يحل محله النيوديميوم المؤين (triply-ionized neodymium (Nd3+))، وهو من عناصر النادرة (rare earth). كما يستخدم الزجاج بوصفها المادة المضيفه لليزرللالنيوديميوم. 

الشكل ادناه يوضح العناصر لليزر الاندي_ياك او الندينيوم_ياك المستمر ( CW Nd:YAG laser). الوسط الفعال لليزر هو اسطوانة من كريستالة الليزر الذي تكون نهايتهاه قد قطعت بشكل متوازي وباتقان. الطلائات المعاكسة للانعكاس (Antireflection) قد اضيفت في نهايتي القضيب لتقليل الخسائر. آلية الاثاره الخاصة لهذا الليزر هو مصباح التنكستن المشع التي يربط على مصدر طاقة تيار متناوب . لكن نتسأل هل تستخدم أكبر النماذج وهو مصابيح الكريبتون القوسي (غاز مفرغ) كمصدر للضخ. وكلا النوعين من المصابيح الضوئيه تقدم ضخ مستمر الى الليزر الكريستال. المرايا المستخدمة مع ليزر الندينيوم _ياك عادة هي التي تكون موضوعة على بعد وحدة من الوسط الفعال وكما هو مبين في الشكل، ولكن احيانا تكون احد المرأيا المطلية يطبق مباشرة الى واحدة من نهاية القضيب.






ليزر الندينيوم _ياك النبضي لها نفس مبادئ التصميم الاساسية ، الا ان المصباح المستمر المستعمل بالضج سوف يستبدل بالمصباح الومضي =مصباح الزنون (flashlamp) ومجهز الطاقة المستمر يستبدل بمجهز طاقة متناوب. فعلى سبيل المثال ، اذا ابدل المصباح التنكستن - يوديد باخر اما ان يكون المصباح الومضي الزنون او ليزر الصمام الثنائى النابضي ( pulsed laser diode)، يمكن في تلك الحالة اعادة تشغيل الليزر كليزر نابضي في مكان عمله كليزر مستمر. ليزر الياقوت الاحمر (روبي ليزر) متشابهة جدا في البناء ولكن عادة ما تعمل كليزر نبضي فقط.


*>> ليزر الحالة السائل او ليزر الصبغة او ليزر النغمة او المتناغم:*

ليزر الصبغة السائل موضح في الشكل ادناه حيث ويظهر الرسم البياني نموذج للتصميم. حيث ان مصدر الضخ هو الاركون ليزر ، حيث ان الشعاع قد ركز على بقعة صغيرة. الاركون ليزر هو ليزر الغاز والذي يبث اطوال موجية ذات الوان منه الضوء الازرق والضوء الاخضر. الضبغة سوف تكون في حالة تدفقات عالية السرعه مع توجيه شعاع الارجون ليزر بحيث يركز على الوعاء الحاوي للصبغة السائلة. الطول الموجي الناتج يمكن التحكم به بطرق عدة. 

انظر الى الشكل ادناه ولاحظ ان تغيير (تحديث للنظام الليزر) هو المطلوب.ليزر الصبغة السائل يستخدم محلول معقد من مواد الصبغ كوسط فعال. وعادة الصبغات المستخدمة هي صبغات عضويه كبيرة الجزيئات ، ذات الاوزان اجزيئية تصل الى عدة مئات. ومن الامثله هي الروماديمن (rhodamine 6G) فلوريسسيين الصوديوم (sodium fluorescein). والمواد الصبغية تحل في مذيبات عضويه ، مثل كحول الميثيل . وهكذا نجد ان الوسط الفعال هو السائل. ليزر الصبغة هو من الانواع القليلة من الليزر التي وصلت الى حالة متطوره.





​
واحدة من أهم السمات التي يتميز بها ليزر الصبغة هي خاصية التناغم (tunability )، أي لون من الشعاع الناتج يمكن ان تختلف بحسب تعديل او اختيار وضبط عناصر الضبط في التجويف الداخلي (intercavity tuning element ) وايضا عن طريق تغيير نوع الصبغة الممكن ان تستخدم. اللون الأحادي الناتج الليزر الصبغة يمكن ضبطه على مدى واسع من الاطوال الموجية تمتد من الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه (ultraviolet) الى الاشعة تحت الحمراء (near infrared). حيث ان ليزر الصبغة يمكن ضبطه على أي من الاطول الموجية المرئية، والى اجزاء من الاشعه تحت الحمراء والاشعه فوق البنفسجيه ، وهي متوافره تجاريا في الشكل النبضي والمستمر . الليزر الصبغة يتم انتقاؤهم للتطبيقات ، مثل الطيفي ( spectroscopy)،بسبب خاصية التناغم المهمة.


>>ليزر اشباه الموصلات:

الوسط الفعال لليزر اشباه الموصلات (حقن) هو عبارة عن وصلة بين نوعين من المواد شبه الموصله. 

أشباه الموصلات هي مواد توصيلها الكهربائي اكبر المواد العازلة ، مثل الزجاج أو البلاستيك ، ولكن اقل من المواد الموصلة الجيدة ، مثل الفضه او النحاس. زرنيخيد الغاليوم (Gallium arsenide (GaAs)) هو مثال للمواد المستخدمة في تصنيع ليزر أشباه الموصلات. المواد (p-type ) الشبه الموصله عندها نقص في الالكترونات الحرة ذات الشحنة السالبة في هيكل الكريستال. ان هذا النقص الموجود في شكل من النوع والموقع في الكريستال التي يمكن ان تقبل الكترون واحد اذا كانت متاحة. تلك الفجوات ذات الشحنة الموجبة هم الناقلين من التيار الكهربائي في هذا النوع من أشباه الموصلات. على النقيض من ذلك ، المواد (n-type ) شبه الموصله لديها فائض من الالكترونات كما انها تلعب كناقلين للتيار. اذا اثنين من الكتل ، واحدة من نوع (p-type ) وواحد من نوع (n-type ) للمواد شبه الموصله ، وضمت معا ، والنتيجة هي يسمى بالوصلة (pn). عندما التيار يتدفق عبر هذه الوصلة فان الالكترونات الحرة من (n-type )سوف تتحد مع الفجوات من (p-type ) وتحرير الطاقة. هذه الطاقة قد تبدو كأنها الضوء المرئي كما في بعث الضوء في دايود الصمام الثنائى (LED). 

الشكل ادناه يبين بنائية ليزر اشباه الموصلات. الليزر الصمام الثنائى هو مستطيل الشكل عبارة عن كريستالة من زرنيخيد الكاليوم والذي يحتوي على وصلة pn. الجهاز الكامل هو بحجم حبة الرمل. نهايات الاوجه لليزر الصمام الثنائى يكون "ملصوق" على طول الكريستال ليكون انعكاس اللاسطح بشكل موازية التي تعد بمثابة المرايا للاليه التغذيه المرتده. التيار المتدفق عبر الوصلة يمثل الية الاثارهلهذا النوع من الليزر. ليزر اشباه الموصلات عادة ما يكون ذو اخراج في الطول الموجي في مدى الاشعه تحت الحمراء ، على الرغم من بعض النماذج الموجودة التيتبث في المنطقة المرئية.




وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​
​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​<>تصنيفات الليزر وخصائصه:

كما ذكرنا اعلاه تصنيفات او انواع الليزر نسبة الى المادة الفعالة اما هنا فسوف نحدو باتجاه اخر ونحاول تصنيف الليزر على اساس اخر.

استخدام اشعه الليزر في التطبيقات العملية للصناعة واعادة البحث يتزايد بمعدل سريع لمعرفة استخدامات اخى وانواع من الليزر اخرى ايضا. ويجرى استخدام اشعه الليزر في تطبيقات متنوعة كقطع القماش في صناعة الملابس ، والكتابة والنسخ على السليكون (silicon wafers ) والعمليات الالية الدقيقة (micromachining processes) في تصنيع أشباه الموصلات ، وجراحة العين ، ترصيف ومد خط انابيب ،اختبار اطارات السيارات بشكل غير تدميري، وانظمة الاتصالات من انواع كثيرة. وتشمل استخدامات اضافية له في البصريه وتخزين البيانات ، والاستعاده ، والانتاج والتفتيش من اجزاء صغيرة ، وقياس التداخل واختبار شفرات التوربين. ان النظام المناسب لتطبيق معين يمكن ان يتم اختياره على اساس خصائص نظام هذا الليزر بالنسبة الى المتطلبات المحددة للعمل التي في متناول اليد. 


*>>تصنيف الليزر عن طريق معالم او صفات الاخراج:*

عدد قليل من الأنواع المختلفة الكثير من أجهزة الليزر التي تم وضعها عرضت بايجاز اعلاه. اما هنا فسوف نحاول وصف الناتج من بعض الانواع المتوفرة تجاريا لليزر. اختيار نظام ليزر لتطبيق معين تعتمد بشدة على المعالم المحددة الاتية مثل الطول الموجي وعرض النبضه، والطاقة لكل نبضه ، والتكرار التواتري للنبضه، وانفراجية الشعاع. 

*** الطول الموجي لليزر:*

الطول الموجي الناتج لليزر تتحدد بخواص المادة الفعالة لليزر، والى حد ما كيفة تهيج المادة او الوسط الفعال. الأطوال الموجيه الناتجة من بعض ابرز انواع الليزر ترد في الشكل ادناه. واجمالا ، بالرغم من عدة آلاف من الخطوط (خطوط التليزر او خطوط الاطوال الموجية الناتجة من عملية التليزر للوسط الفعال) الموضحة لاصدار اشعاعات منتظمة مثل الليزر وقد تم اكتشافها وموصحة حتى الان ؛ ولكن هناك خطوط جديدة كثيرة مكتشفة قد تنشر في مجلات البصريات والليزر. مدى الاطوال الموجية تتراوح بين منطقة الاشعة فوق البنفسجية (المنطقة التي تمثل نهاية اقصر الاطوال الموجية من الطيف الكهروضوئي) الى منطقة الموجات الدقيقة (المنطقة التي تمثل نهاية أطول الاطوال اموجية من الطيف الكهروضوئي). قدرا كبيرا من الابحاث الجاريه في ايجاد مناطق جديدة لاصدار اشعاعات منتظمة مثل الليزر ذات اطوال موجية متجهة وممتددة الى ما يسمى المناطق "المتطرفة" ("extreme" regions) والتي تمثل المناطق البعيدة للاشعه فوق البنفسجيه (far ultraviolet)، والمناطق البعيد للاشعه تحت الحمراء (the far infrared (IR) .هناك منفعة ومصلحة كبيرة تولدت عند اصدار اشعاعات ليزر في منطقة الاشعة فوق البنفسجية البعيدة (far ultraviolet) صدرت من (ArC1 ) وذات طول موجي يساوي 175 نانومتر.اما المنطقة تحت الحمراء البعيدة في نهاية الطيف الكهروضوئي، وقد تم الحصول على هكذا اطوال موجية من الليزر الصادر من جزيئات الغازات مثل بخار الماء (water vapor (N2O))وسيانيد الهيدروجين (hydrogen cyanide (HCN)). فان أطوال موجيه يشعها الليزر في المنطقة تحت الحمراء هي عادة لا تتجاوز بضعة اعشار من الملليمتر. هذا الاطوال الموجية التي تكون في منطقة اجزاء المليمتر(submillimeter wavelength region ) ذات اهتمام كبير من انصار البيئة لاستخدامها في رصد تلوث الهواء ، وكذلك استخدمه كمطياف لرصد ودراسات التفاعلات الاساسية الكيميائية.

**مدة او زمن الاخراج (OUTPUT DURATION):

زمن مده الاخراج لمختلف انواع الليزر يسيطر عليها بواسطة نمط اوطريقة عمل الليزر ، كما هو مبين في الشكل ادناه. طريقة قفل النمط (Mode-locked) لليزر بحيث تنبعث سلسلة من النبضات القصير جدا (ultrashort pulses)، ولكل من هذه النبضات التي عادة تكون قصيرة جدا بحيث يصل طولها الى عدة مئات من البيكو ثانية. النبضة الناتجة من عملية ضبط عامل النوعية(Q-switched) تحول النبضه توشك ان تكون مدتها قليلة تصل الى 50 نانو ثانية، والليزر الذي يعامل بعملية ضبط عامل النوعية يحصل او ينتج نبضة واحدة ذات طول يتراوح بحدود عدد قليل من جزء من مليون من الثانية. اشعه الليزر التي تعمل في الأحوال العاديه (الطويلة) النبضه عادة تكون في شكل قطار من النبضات الناتجة (train of output pulses ) وتكون مدتها تتراوح من بضع مئات من جزء من مليون من الثانية الى عدد قليل من الالف. واخيرا ، فان الليزرات المستمرة تبعث اشعاعات مستمر خلال وحدة الزمن، رغم انه قد تكون هناك تقلبات صغيرة في الاخراج (حوالى 1-2 ٪ من القدرة الناتجة أو اقل).


**قدرة الاخراج:

أنواع مختلفة من أجهزة الليزر تنتج مستويات مختلفة من الطاقة المخرجة. ناتج الطاقة المتاحة لانواع مختلفة من انماط عمل الليزر المختلفة تظهر في الشكل ادناه. اظهرت مستويات الطاقة لليزر النابضي اعتمادا على ذروه انتاج الطاقة لكل نبضه.


قدرة الاخراج لليزر يعمل في موجة مستمرة تختلف وتتراوح من جزء بسيط من جزء من ألف جزء من الواط (3-10 ث) الى عدة مئات من كيلوواط. اما الليزر النبضي العادي فان الاخراج عادة سلسلة من النبضات (أو المسامير) (series of pulses (or spikes)) مع الذروة النواتج في مدى يتراوح من(10 مرفوعة للقوة الثالثة) الى (10 مرفوعة للقوة الخامسة) واط. الليزر التي نظم بطريقة ضبط عامل النوعية ينتج نبضات اخراج حوالى (1 - 50) كيلوواط (kn). ذروه قدرة الاخراج لنبضة واحدة من ناتج التحويل بواسطة عملية ضبط عامل النوعية تصل من ((10 مرفوعة للقوة السادسة) الى (10 مرفوعة للقوة التاسعة) واط) ويمكن زيادتها الى عدد اكبر يصل من ((10 مرفوعة للقوة التاسعة)الى 10 مرفوعة للقوة الثانية عشر) وهذا عادة نحصل عليه بواسطة تزويد المنظومة بواحد او اكثر من انماط او مراحل تضخيم الليزر (laser amplifier stages)، اما طريقة قفل النمط لليزر لها مجموعة واسعة من نواتج الذروة ، من حوالى (10 مرفوعة للقوة الرابعة) الى (10 مرفوعة للقوة الرابعة عشر) واط ؛ الحد الأعلى ، مرة أخرى ، هي التي حصلت عليها من استخدام انماط او مراحل تضخيم الليزر. 


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مقارنة اضافية لاجهزه الليزر التي يمكن ان تقدم من حيث الكفاءه التي تعمل بها انماط الليزر. كفاءه التشغيل الليزر يمكن تعريفها بانها "ناتج الطاقة الضوءيه ( p(laser مقسوما على طاقة الادخال الطاقة الكهربائيه "(P(in كما هو الحال في المعادلات الاتية؛ك: 


كفاءه التشغيل=(P(laser)/P(in =قدرة الليزر/القدرة الداخلة

الكفاءه ٪ =(P(laser)/(Pin)(100%)=قدرة الليزر/ القدرة الداخلة (100%)

الشكل الاتي يدل او يوضح على انه بصورة عامة الليزر غير فعالة الى حد ما في تحويل القدرة (inefficient power converters). عادة ، سوى جزء صغير من الطاقة الكهربائيه التي تدخل الى الوسط الفعال يمكن تحويلها الى اشعه الليزر المتشاكه. ليزرات ثاني اكسيد الكربون واشباه الموصلات هي من بين اكثر انواع نظم الليزر كفاءه، اما ليزر (HeNe ) فهو من بين أقل انواع الليزر كفاءه المستخدمة اليوم.

​






جهودا كبيرا يجري انفاقها لتحقيق افضل اقتران للطاقة من حيث كفاءة الاثاره. الكثير من البحوث قد انجزت على المصباح الومضي وتصميم التجويف البصري لليزر الحالة الصلبة لتوصيل أكبر قدر ممكن من الطاقة المفيدة لكرستالة الليزر الفعالة (الوسط الفعال). 

نظم تبريد تؤثر تأثيرا كبيرا على الاداء العام لاجهزة الليزر ،فعلى سبيل المثال ، في مجال الليزر المستمر الذي يضخ نظام الندينيوم_ياك (CW-pumped Nd:YAG system)، واجراء تغيير في معدل تدفق المياه نحو السطح الخارجي للتجويف ليس فقط يمكن ان تحدث تغييرا في قدرة الاخراج، ولكن أيضا يمكن ان تنتج تحولا في الانماط المستعرضة لليزر التي يمكن ملاحظت تحولها من متعدد الانماط او مفرد (from multimode to TEM00 mode).

انظر الى الجدول الاتي الذي يورد خصائص ناتج عدة نظم ليزر متاحة تجاريا.
​ليزر الغاز (GAS LASERS)​






​ليزر الحالة الصلبة (SOLID-STATE LASERS)​






​ليزر اشباه الموصلات (SEMICONDUCTOR LASERS)​






​ليزر الصبغة العضوية السائل (TUNABLE ORGANIC DYE LASERS)​






ما تبقى من المناقشه وصف عمل هذه الانواع من الليزر ، وكذلك غيرها من النظم المستخدمة حاليا في مجال البحث العلمي وكيفية تصميم نظم الليزر وايضا كيفية توخي الحذر من انواع الليزر المختلفة وتاثيرها على الانسان بصورة مباشرة او غير مباشرة.......

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه


​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​<> مستويات طاقة الليزر:

كما وصفنا اعلاه طريقة انقلاب التعداد وكيفية انه انقلاب التعداد هو المطلوب لتشغيل او عمل الليزر ، ولكن لا يتحقق في ظوء فرض ان مجموعة من الذرات في اثنين من مستويات الطاقة عندما تكون في حالة التوازن الحراري. في الحقيقة ، أي أسلوب او طريقة التي تسلكها الذرات بشكل مباشر ومستمر لتهيج او اثارة الذرات من المستوى الارضي الى المستوى الاعلى المتهيج (مثل الامتصاص الضوئي) وفي نهاية المطاف للتوصل الى حالة التوازن عن طريق انعكاس الاثارة (de-exciting processes) عن عمليات الانبعاث العفوي او الانبعاث المتهيج. في احسن الاحوال ، على فرض ان هناك تساوي تعداد الذرات في مستويين ( N1 = N2 = N/2) في هذه الحالة سوف ينتج الشفافيه او نفاذية البصريه ولكن لا يحصل ربح او مكسب ضوئي صافي.


*>> ليزر ثلاثي مستويات الطاقة:*

للوصول الى شروط اللاتوازن، وهي الطريقة الغير المباشره لتأهيل او الوصول الى حالة الاثارة او التهيج المهمة. لنفهم كيف يتم ذلك ، وقد نستخدم نموذج اكثر واقعيه ،وهو وجود ثلاثة مستوى ليزر. مرة أخرىلنفرض ان هناك مجموعة من الذرات N، وهذه نجد ان كل ذرة قادرة على الوجود في اي من الدول الثلاث الطاقة ، والمستويات 1 و 2 و 3 ، مع الطاقات E2 ، E1 وE3 ، وذو تعداد سكاني N2 ، N1 وN3 ، على التوالي. 

علما ان ( E1 <E2<E3) اي ان الطاقة في المستوى الثالث اكثر من الثاني والاثنين اكثر من طاقة الاول وهذا هو ، الطاقة من المستوى 2 وتقع بين المستوى الارضي ومستوى الدولة (3). 

في البداية ، نفرض ان نظام الذرات في حالة التوازن الحراري ، وغالبية الذرات سيكون في المستوى الارضي: أي ( N1 ≈ N, N2 ≈ N3 ≈ 0). واذا وجهنا ضوء تردد ذو ν31 الى الذرات، حيث ان (E3-E1 = hν31)، فان عملية الامتصاص الضوئي سوف تثير الذرات من المستوى الارضي الى مستوى الطاقة (3). هذا يسمى عملية الضخ ، وبصفة عامة لاتكون دائما معتمدة بشكل مباشر على امتصاص الضوء؛ هناك اساليب اخرى مثيرة للوسط الفعال لليزر ، مثل التفريغ الكهربائي او التفاعلات الكيميائيه يمكن استخدامها ايضا كعملية ضخ. مستوى 3 هي التي يشار اليها احيانا باسم مستوى الفرقة او مستوى او حزمة الضخ (pump level or pump band)، وانتقال الطاقة E1 → E3 يسمى المضخه الانتقالية (pump transition)، على النحو الذي يرد السهم ف ملحوظ في الرسم البياني اعلاه. 

واذا واصلنا ضخ الذرات ،سوف تثار عدد منها الى مستوى 3 ، بحيث ان (N3 > 0.). في وسط مناسب لعملية الليزر ، نحن بحاجة الى ان هذه الذرات المتهيجة لتهبط بسرعة الى المستوى 2. الطاقة المنطلقه في هذا الانتقال والمنبعثة بوصفها فوتون (الانبعاث التلقائي) ، ولكن في عملية الانتقال 2=> 3 ( R المكتوب في الرسم البياني) هو عادة عملية غير مشعلة او مطلقة لاشعة الليزر (radiationless) ، مع الطاقة التي يجري نقلها كحركة ذبذبات (الحراره) للمواد المستضيفة المحيطة للذرات ، من دون توليد ا الفوتون. 

الذرة الموجودة في المستوى 2 سوف يهبط من تلقائيا الى المستوى الارضي، واطلاق فوتون ذو ترد ν21 (حيث ان E2-E1 = hν21) ، وهو على النحو المبين (الانتقال L )، ويسمى بانتقال الليزر (laser transition ) في الرسم البياني. اذا كان عمر هذا الانتقال هو τ21 وهو ذو وقت اطول بكثير من عمر الانتقال من مستوى 3 الى مستوى 2( radiationless) المرموز له τ32 (اذا τ21>> τ32) ، فإن عدد السكان من الفئة E3 ستكون اساسا الصفر ((N3 ≈ 0) ، وان ذرات المستوى المتهيج سوف تتراكم في مستوى 2(N2 > 0). واذا ما يزيد على نصف الذرات N يمكن ان تتجمع في هذا المستوى، وهذا سيتجاوز عدد التعداد للمستوى الارضي N1. انقلاب التعداد (N2 > N1) تم تحقيقه بين المستوى 1 و 2 ، والتكبير البصريه يمكن الحصول عليها في تردد ν21 . 

لانه على الاقل نصف السكان من الذرات يجب ان يكون متهيج من المستوى الارضي للحصول على انقلاب التعداد، لذلك فان وسط الليزر يجب ان يكون ضخها قويا للغاية. وهذا يجعل من ثلاثة المستوى الليزر بالاحرى غير كفؤ ، على الرغم من كون اول نوع من الليزر اكتشف (ليزر الياقوت الاحمر (روبي الليزر)الذي اكتشف بواسطة تيودور ميمان في 1960) كان من نوع ثلاثي مستويات الطاقة كما يمكن ان يكون المستوى الاشعاعي في الانتقال بين 2 و 3 ، ووالغير مشع يكون في الانتقال بين 2 و 1. وفي هذه الحاله ، الضخ المحتاج اضعف. في الممارسه العملية ، فإن معظم أجهزة الليزر هو الليزر رباعي المستويات، والذي سوف يتم شرحه لاحقا.








وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه


​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​>> الليزر رباعي مستويات الطاقة:

هنا ، يوجد لدينا أربعة مستويات الطاقة وذات طاقات E1 ، E2 ، E3 ، E4 ، ووذات تعداد سكاني N1 ، N2 ، N3 ، N4 ، على التوالي. وطبعا هذه الطاقات لكل مستوى سوف تكون قيمتها على اساس E1 <E2 <E3 <E4 يعني مستوى الطاقة 4 هو اكبر المستويات طاقة اما المستوى الارضي الاول فهو اقلها طاقة وتندرج قيمة الطاقة على هذا الاساس. 

في هذا النظام ، الضخ والانتقال الناتج للضخ المشار اليه بالرمز p يبين الاثارة الناتجة للذرات نتيجة للضخ من المستوى الارضي (مستوى 1) الى حزمة الضخ- المستوى المتهيج الاعلى (المستوى 4). المستوى 4 ، مرة اخرى سوف نرى هبوط الذرات وبشكل سريع الى مستوى 3 ولكن هذا الهبوط يكون غير مشع لليزر وهذا الهبوط مشار اليه بالرسم بالرمز Ra. بما انه زمن العمر لانتقال الليزر L طويل بالمقارنة الانتقال الغير مشع Ra (τ32>> τ43) ، ونجد ان الذرات سوف تتراكم في المستوى 3 (مستوى الليزر العلوي) ، والتي قد تنبعث بشكل تلقائي (الانبعاث التلقائي)او بواسطة الانبعاث المنشط الى مستوى 2(مستوى الليزر السفلي او المنخفض ). هذا المستوى ايضا يكون غير مشع وايضا نجد هبوط الذرات بشكل سريع الى المستوى الارضي ويكون انتقال سريع غير مشع يرمز له Rb.
وكما حدث من قبل ، السرعة بالهبوط وايضا الانتقال الغير مشع (radiationless) يؤدي الى نتيجة ان تكون حزمة الضخ ذات تعداد سكاني(N4 ≈ 0). في النظام الرباعي المستوى ، أي ذرة في مستوى الليزر المنخفض E2 ايضا سوف تهبط بسرعة بعملية عكس الاثارة (de-excited) ، مما يؤدي الى حصول نتيجة تصفير الذرات تقريبا في ذلك المستوى (N2 ≈ 0). وهذا امر مهم ، لأن أي تراكم للذرات في المستوى 3 (مستوى الليزر الاعلى) وسوف يشكل لنا اتقلاب الشعبية بالنسبة للمستوى 2. وهذا ينتج عنه N3 > 0 ، وبالتالي N3 > N2 ، وبالتالي حدوث انقلاب التعداد. وهكذا التكبير الضوئي ، وعمل الليزر ، يمكن ان يحدثا على فرض تردد يساوي ν32 و (E3-E2 = hν32). 






​

بما انه سوى عدد قليل من الذرات يجب ان تتهيج الى مستوى الليزر الاعلى لتكوين انقلاب التعداد، اي ان الليزر رباعي المستوى هو اكثر كفاءه بكثير من الليزر ثلاثي المستوى، والأكثر عملية هي الليزرات من هذا النوع. في الواقع ، العديد وأكثر من أربعة مستويات طاقة قد يكون لهم دور في عملية الليزر ، مع وجود التعقيد في عمليات الاثاره وعمليات الهبوط التي تحدث بين هذه المستويات. وبصفة خاصة ، حزمة الضخ قد تتكون من عدة مستويات متميزه للطاقة ، او سلسلة متواصلة من المستويات ، التي تسمح بالضخ الضوئي للوسط لمدى واسع من الأطوال الموجيه. 

علما ان في كل من الليزر الثلاثي والرباعي المستوى، طاقة ضخ للانتقال هي أكبر من ان انتقال الليزر. وهذا يعني اذا كان ضخ الليزر ضوئيا، وتواتر عملية ضخ الخفيفه يجب ان تكون اكبر من تلك الناتجة من ضوء الليزر. وبعباره اخرى ، فان الطول الموجي للمصدر الضوئي الضاخ هو اطول من الطول الموجي لليزر . ومن الممكن في بعض الاوساط الى استخدام الامتصاصات المتعددة للفوتون (multiple photon absorptions ) بين انتقالات متعددة لمستويات طاقة دنيا (multiple lower-energy transitions ) لتصل الى مستوى الضخ (pump level) ؛في هذه الحالة يسمى الليزر بتحويل اشعه الليزر (up-conversion lasers). 

بينما في كثير من الليزر عملية الليزر تنطوي على انتقال الذرات بين مختلف المستويات الالكترونيه للطاقة، ليست هذه هي الاليه الوحيدة التي يمكن ان تؤدي في العمل الليزر . فعلى سبيل المثال ، هناك العديد من الليزرات الشائعة (مثل ليزر الصبغة، ليزر ثاني اوكسيد الكربون) حيث وسط الليزر تتألف من جزيئات ، ومستويات الطاقة تتعلق بانماط المستويات المتذبذبة والاهتزازية وتذبذب الجزيئات. 

في بعض الاوساط من الممكن ، عن طريق اضافة بصريات معينة او مجال الموجات الدقيقة ، الى استخدام ثاتير التشاكه الكمي ( quantum coherence) للحد او التقليل من اثار عكس الاثارة الى المستوى الارضي. هذا الاسلوب ، المعروفة باسم اصدار اشعاعات منتظمة مثل الليزر دون العكس (lasing without inversion)، وهذا يتيح لحصول تكبير ضوئي من دون الحاجة الى انقلاب التعداد بين مستويين.


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​<> التجويف البصري وانماط التذبدب:

قمة حزمة الضوء نجد ان تزداد في الليزر بسبب المرور المتعدد لموجة الضوء المتشاكه خلال الوسط الفعال. هذه العملية تنجز بالوسط الفعال والذي يوضع زوج من المرايا والتي تكون بمثابة آلية التغذيه المرتده. وخلال كل رحلة ذهاب واياب بين المرايا فان موجات الضوء تضخم في الوسط الفعال وتنقص من قيمة هذه الموجات بواسطة الخسائر الداخلية والليزر الناتج. هناك عدد من التوليفات او الاشكال المختلفة من المرايا ، مثل المرايا المستقيمة والمنحنية ، والتي عادة تستخدم في الليزرات العملية. زوج المرايا هذا بالعادة يرتب محوريا حول حجم التدخل و يسمى "التجويف البصري " او "رنان الليزر ." فقط بعض الترددات من الاشعاعات الكهروضوئية تنشئ موجات واقفة داخل هذا التجويف. وهذه التردداتالمتذبذبة في داخل التجويف يمكن ان تكون اما على شكل النمط الطولي "longitudinal" " او النمط العرضي "axial" من انماط التجويف. 

سوف نناقش هنا التجويف البصري لليزر، والربح والخسارة في داخل التجاويف البصري ،واشكال التجويف،الموجات الضوئيه الواقفة في التجاويف ، وأثار كل هذه العوامل على الربح وعمل الليزر. 


*>>التجويف البصري :* 

ليزر هو في الاساس مكبرللضوء موضوع بين اثنين من المرايا. الشكل ، والمسافة بين المرايا تحديد التوزيعات المكانيه للمجالات الكهرومغنطيسيه داخل الليزر. *التجويف البصري (optical cavity )*هو حجم محدد باثنين أو أكثر من السطوح العاكسة. التجويف البصري لنموذج من الليزر هو مبين في الشكل ادناه. *المحور البصري (optical axis )* هو خط عمودي على سطوح المرأيا في مركز التجويف البصري. فان *الفتحه او التجويف (aperture ) *هو عنصر داخل التجويف يحدد حجم الشعاع. وفي معظم الحالات الفتحه توضع في نهايةالوسط الفعال؛ ولكن في بعض اجهزة الليزر ، فتحات اضافية يمكن تركيبها في التجويف للحد من قطر الحزمة الى القطر المرغوب.





​
*>> الخسارة والكسب في تجويف البصري:*

ليزر يحتوي وسط مضخم وتجويف بصري. الانبعاث العفوي للفوتونات ، ومنها ما يحدث على طول اتجاه المحور البصري ، تبدأ بتشكيل هيئة شعاع الليزر. الشعاع ينعكس الى الوراء والى الامام بين اثنين من المرايا. وخلال كل رحلة ذهاب وإياب خلال التجويف ، الشعاع يمر خلال الوسط الفعال مرتين وبذلك يتم التضخيم ؛ بعض من ضوء يمر عبر المقرن الخارجي على شكل حزم مخرجة (ليزر)، وبعض من الضوء يتم ازالته من الشعاع بسبب الخسائر في التجويف. اما الجزء المتبقى من الطاقة الضوئيه ينعكس مرة اخرى في التجويف البصري. كل هذه العوامل يجب النظر اليها عند تصميم التجويف البصري لليزر .

*>>الخسارة في التجاويف البصريه:*

العوامل التالية هي المساهمة في الخسائر داخل التجاويف البصرية لليزر : 

**** عدم الترصيف او اختلال المرايا: اذا كانت مرايا التجويف ليست مرصفة بشكل سليم مع المحور البصري ، الشعاع لن يكون وارد داخل التجويف ، ولكن سيتحرك في اتجاه اخر الى حافة التجويف بعد كل انعكاس. 
**توسخ البصريات: الغبار ، الاوساخ ، والبصمات ، والخدوش على السطوح البصريه تؤدي الى تبعثر ضوء الليزر وتسبب ضرر دائم للسطوح البصرية. 

##خسائر الانعكاس : كلما مر الضوء على سطح شفاف ، فان جزء منه ينعكس دائما. نافذة بروستر والسطوح ضد العاكسة والطلائات تقلل كثيرا من هذه الخسارة في الضوء ولكن لا يمكن القضاء عليه تماما. 

##خسائر الانحراف :جزء من ضوء الليزر قد يمر من حواف المرأة او الاضراب في حواف الفتحات تؤدي الى ازالة جزء من الحزمة. وهذا هو اكبر عامل الخسارة في العديد من اجهزة الليزر. 


عندما يمر شعاع الضوء خلال الفتحة المحددة (limiting aperture)، الامواج على الحافة سوف نرى ان الشعاع أنحن قليلا الى الخارج ، مما يؤدي الى تتباعد الشعاع . وهذه الظاهرة يطلق عليه "الانحراف". عندما ضوء الليزر ينتقل من اليسار الى اليمين (كما موبين في الشكل اعلاه) ، ويحدث الانحراف عند الفتحه ، وسوف نجد ان الشعاع يحيد. عند عودة الشعاع الى الفتحه بعد انعكاسه من المرأة الامامية (HR mirror)، وان قطره قد اصبح اكبر من قطر الفتحه ؛ فان حواف من الشعاع سدت وحجبت من الدخول مرة اخرى. الجزء من الحزمة الذي يمر عبر الفتحه سوف يحيد مرة اخرى وخسارة اضافية سوف تنتج عن المرور الاخر. 


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​
​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​>> حلقه الكسب 

حلقه الكسب لليزر هي نسبة قدرة الشعاع في اي نقطة داخل التجويف الى قدرة في نفس النقطة لذهاب واياب لمرة واحدة (دارة او دورة كاملة) في وقت معين خلال تجويف. 

قدرة الشعاع عند النقطة 1 في الشكل الاتي ادناه هو p1. عندما يمر الضوء في الوسط الفعال في نقطة 2 فانه سوف يحدث تضخيم الى القدرة التي تساوي *( P2 = GaP1)*. وبعد الانعكاس من المراة الامامية (HR mirror) فان القدرة سوف تكون هي* (P3 = R1GaP1)*. الضوء الذي يمر عبر الوسط الفعال مرة اخرى فانه سوف يضخيم لتصبح قدرته مساوية* (P4= GaR1GaP1)*. بعد الانعكاس من المقرن الخارجي عند النقطه 5 ، فان القدرة تكون *(P5 = R2GaR1GaP1)*. هذه الداره لجميع الحسابات على التغيرات في الحزمة الاولية ما عدا الخسائر. اذا كانت خسائر الناتجة عن دورة الذهاب والاياب ترمز بالرمز L ، والقدرة المتبقية عند نقطة (1) بعد اكمال دائرة واحدة كاملة داخل التجويف البصري هو *((P6 = P5(1*L) *او *(P6 = R2GaRlGaPl(1*L))*. النقطه 6 متطابق مع النقطه (1) ، وتدل على اكتمال حلقة او دورة واحدة.






​
لذلك فان كسب الحلقة او كسب الدورة لليزر هو نسبة P6 الى P1 كما موضح في المعادلات الاتية:




اذا مكسب الحلقه لليزر هو أكبر من أحد ، قدرة الليزر الناتجة سوف تزداد. اذا كسب الحلقه اقل من واحد فان ناتج الطاقة سوف يتناقص. اذا مكسب الحلقه هو واحد بالضبط فان ناتج القدرة هو مستقر. 


*>>كسب الليزر المستمر (CW LASERS):*

الشكل الاتي ادناه يتعلق بكسب الداره والقدرة الناتجة لليزر المستمر كدالة للزمن من اللحظة التي اشتغل بها الليزر. فان ميكانيكية الاثاره تبدا العمل في وقت t0. وفي الوقت t1 سوف يكون الانقلاب السكاني قد تم ، وربح التضخيم مساوي للواحد . ومع ذلك ، لا يبدأ اصدار اشعاعات منتظمة (الليزر)-*عملية التليزر (lasing)*- في الوقت t1 لان الخسائر في التجويف سوف تؤدي الى ان يكون ربح الداره اقل من واحد. وفي الوقت t2 مكسب الحلقه يصل الى الواحد ، ويبدأ باصدار الليزر-عملية التليزر-. كل من كسب الحلقة والقدرة الناتجة سوف تزداد حتى مكسب الداره او الحلقة يصل الحد الأقصى للقيمة عند t3. عند هذه النقطه ، القدرة الناتجة لليزر سوف تزداد الى المعدل الاقصى، وشرط الحد الاقصى لانقلاب السكان ايضا موجود.




عند تواصل عملية التليزر اصدار (اشعاعات الليزر) الى t3 فان الانبعاث المنشط تتحرك الذرات من أعلى مستوى ليزر الى ادنى مستوى ليزر وتكون اسرع من الذرات التي يمكن استبدالها. هذه العملية تقلل من انقلاب السكان؛ وبالتالي سواء كسب التضخيم وكسب الحلقه سوف تنخفض . عند t4 الليزر في حالة توازن مع استقرار القدرة الناتجة وكسب الحلقة الواحدة. 

كسب الحلقه لليزر المستمر حالة ثبات التشغيل دائما واحد. ربح التضخيم يمكن حسابه عن طريق الاستعاضه عن هذه القيمه لكسب الداره في المعادله (1) وحلها على اساس ربح التضخيم سوف تتنتج المعالة الاتية:





إذا قدرة الية الاثاره زادت، فان قدرة الليزر الخارجة سوف تزداد ؛ ولكن قيمة جديدة لشرط حالة الاستقرار بحيث يجب التوصل الى مكسب الداره يساوي واحد. ربح التضخيم هي القيمه التي تؤدي الى ان يكون مكسب الداره يساوي واحد. 

*"عملية التليزر (Lasing Action)" *تسمى "اشارة الكسب الصغيرة (small signal gain)" الذي هو مكسب الوسط الفعال للاشارات الضوئيه التي هي صغيرة جدا بحيث حتى التضخيم منها لا تقلل الى حد كبير انقلاب السكان. ربح التضخيم الفعلي لليزر المستمر أقل من إشارة الكسب الصغيرة لان القدرة ازيلت من قبل شعاع الليزر لتقليل انقلاب السكان. انخفاض القيمة هذا لربح التضخيم يسمى *"درجة كسب التشبع (saturated gain)"*.


*>>الكسب في الليزر النبضي (PULSED LASERS):*

القدرة اللحضية لالية اثاره الليزر النبضي تتجاوز بكثير تلك في الليزر المستمر.انقلاب التعداد اكبر بكثير وكذلك وقيمة اعلى بكثير بالنسبة لكسب كل ربح التضخيم وربح الحلقه بالنسبة لليزر النبضي. الشكل الاتي يبين اكتساب الحلقه والقدرة الخارجة التي يتمتع بها الليزر النبضي كدالة للزمن. عند زمن t1 ، كسب الحلقه يصل الى قيمة واحد ، وتكون عملية التليزر قد بدأت. كسب الحلقه فى تزايد مستمر الى القيمه القصوى في t2 ، وارتفاع قيمة الناتج تبعا لذلك.




عند زمن t3 فان كسب الحلقة ينخفض الى قيمة اقل من واحد وكذلك القدرة سوف تبدأ بالهبوط . الحزمة داخل الوسط الفعال اكثر شدة ومكثف بحيث انه يستنزف انقلاب التعداد تماما حالما عملية التليزر تتوقف عند t4 ، من تلك النقطه فان كسب الداره او كسب الحلقة سوف يعاود الارتفاع. عند t5 ،مكسب الداره يساوي واحد مرة اخرى ،وعملية التليزر *(lasing) *تبدأ مرة أخرى. هذه العملية تتكرر عدة مرات خلال نبضة واحدة من الية الاثاره ، مما يسفر عن مئات او آلاف من النتواءات الحادة-على شكل مسامير- (spikes) في نبضة الناتج .



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​>> اشكال التجويف:

الشكل الاتي يعرض سبعة اشكال للتجويف يشيع استخدامها في اجهزة الليزر. في كل رسم بياني ، المنطقة المظلله تسمى*"حجم النمط(mode volume)" *الذي هو الحجم التي تحتلها شعاع الليزر داخل التجويف فعلا . حيث ان الانبعاث المنشط يحدث ضمن هذا المجلد. أجزاء الوسط الفعال خارج هذا الحجم لا يسهم في عملية الفقدان او الخسارة لأنه لا يوجد شعاع لتحفيز انبعاث الفوتونات. اختيار احد اشكال تجويف الليزر يتوقف على العوامل الثلاثة التالية : 

##خسارة الانحراف 
##حجم النمط. 
##سهولة الترصيف.


شكل التجويف* المستوي - الموازي (plane-parallel cavity ) *(شكل a) هو تشكيل هام في ليزر الحالة الصلبه النابضي وبعض الليزرات النبضية الاخرى بسبب ارتفاع حجم النمط مما يجعل طريقة الاستخدام الوسط الفعال كفؤة . هذا التجويف يوجد به اعلى خسارة للانحراف اكثر من فقدان اي التشكيلات الاخرى ، ولكن هذه الخسارة يمكن التغلب عليها بسهولة في الليزر النابضي بواسطة الحصول على مربحات اضافية بواسطة ان حجم النمط اكبر. هناك ميزة اضافية وهي عدم تركيز شعاع الليزر داخل الوسط الفعال. التركز الداخلي يمكن ان يسبب الاضرار لقضبان ليزر الحالة الصلبه . لكنالتجويف المستوي - الموازي هو التجويف الاكثر صعوبة في الترصيف ، لأنه المراة المستقيمة لا تركز شعاع الليزر داخل التجويف كما يفعل الآخرون. قليل من الميل لواحدة من المرايا المستقيمة الموازية تسبب للشعاع الى *"المشي (walk out)"* من التجويف ، وبالتالي احباط عمل الليزر.





​
*التجويف الكروي (spherical cavity)* (الشكل b) يمثل الوظيفيه "العكسية" للتجويف المستقيم - المتوازي. حيث نجد سهولة الترصيف، وادنى خسارة للانحراف ، ولها اصغر حجم نمط. ليزر الصباغة المستمر عادة تكون مجهزه بهذا النوع من التجويف لان تركز الحزمة الضروري لكي تسبب كفاءة هذه الانبعاث المنشط لاشعه الليزر. التجويف الكروي لا يشيع استخدامه في اي نوع آخر من الليزر. 

*تجويف نصف القطر او الشعاع الكبير (large *radius cavity )* (الكل c ) هنا نجد تحسنا في حجم النمط ، ولكن تفعل ذلك على حساب اكثر صعوبة للترصيف وان خسارة الانحراف أكبر قليلا من الخسارة الناتجة تجويف متحد البؤرة *(confocal cavity ). *هذا النوع من التجويف مناسب لتطبيق اي من الليزر المستمرة، ولكن القليل من الليزرات ادراج كوحدات تجارية من هذا النوع من التجويف. 

*التجويف متحد البؤرة (confocal cavity ) *(الشكل d) هو حل وسط بين التجاويف المستوية -المستقيمة والكرويه . حيث ان تجويف متحد البؤرة يجمع بين سهولة الترصيف وانخفاض فقدان الانحراف للتجويف الكروي مع زيادة حجم النمط للتجويف المستقيم - المتوازي. تجاويف متحد البؤرة يمكن استخدامه مع اغلب الليزرات المستمرة ولكن ليست ذات استخدام شائع. 

*تجويف نصف كروي (hemispherical cavity )* (الشكل e)هذا التجويف يمثل نصف التجويف الكروي ، وخصائصهما متماثلة. وميزة هذا النوع من التجويف على التجويف كروي هو تكلفة المرايا. فان التجويف نصف كروي يستخدم مع معظم ليزرات الهليوم - نيون المنخفضة الطاقة (low*powerlasers) بسبب صغر خسارة الانحراف وسهولة الترصيف وبتكلفة مخفضه. 

*تجويف نصف القطر او الشعاع الكبير- النصف كروي (large-radius-hemispherical cavity )* (الشكل f) يجمع بين ميزة التكلفه من التجويف نصف كروي مع تحسين حجم النمط للتجويف نصف القطر الكبير. معظم الليزر المستمر (باستثناء ليزر HeNe المنخفض القدرة) يستخدام هذا النوع من التجويف. وفي معظم الحالات يجب ان يكون *(r1> 2l )*. 

*التجويف المقعر - المحدب (concave-convex cavity )* (الشكل g) عادة لا تستخدم إلا مع *ليزرات ثاني اكسيد الكربون العالية القدرة (high power CW CO2 lasers) *. بشكا عملي قطر المرأة المحدبة هو اصغر من قطر الحزمة. لذلك فان الشعاع الناتج هو الذي يمر في حول المرأة ، وبالتالي ، لديها* "حصة"* التشكيل. الشعاع يجب ان بمر حول المرأة لان المرايا شأنها ان تحيل الحزمة الى رفيعة عالية القدرة لليزر التي لا يمكن بناؤها.



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​هنا سوف نقوم بشرح بعض الانواع الفرعية الضمنية لكل نوع من انواع الليزر واعطاء مثال لكل نوع.....

*<>ليزر الغاز:*

ليزر الغاز يمكن تصنيفه في اربع فئات تبعا لنوع الغاز المستخدم كوسط فعال: 

*## ليزر غاز الذرة المتعادلة (Neutral-atom gas lasers):*حيث تستخدام ذرات غاز متعادلة كهربائيا بوصفها كوسط فعال . ليزر الهليوم - نيون (HeNe laser) هو من اهم ليزر غاز الذرة المتعادلة.


*##ليزر الايوان (Ion lasers): *تحتوي على جزيئات غاز مؤين تعمل كوسط فعال. من أهم ليزرات هذه المجموعة هي ليزرات غاز الاركون (argon gas lasers ) والكريبتون (krypton gas lasers). بعض أجهزة الليزر ، مثل الهليوم - الكادميوم ((helium-cadmium (HeCd) تحتوي على ايونات معدنية في الغاز.

*## الليزر الجزيئي (molecular lasers ): *الوسط الفعال لهذا النوع من ليزر الغاز يتكون من جزيئات. ليزر ثاني اكسيد الكربون هو أكثر الليزرات الجزيئية شيوعا ، ولكن العديد من الغازات الجزيئية الاخرى تعملن ايضا مثل اول اكسيد الكربون (CO).

*## ليزر الاكزايمر (EXCIMER LASERS): *كل جزيء من الوسط الفعال لليزر الاكزايمر مكونة من ذرة غاز خامل وذرة غاز هالوجين . من اكثر انواعها تشمل فلوريد الكريبتون (krf) والاكسينون الفلوريد (xef).

---الان سوف نبدأ بشرح بسيط عن كل نوع من الانواع اعلاه:

*** ليزر الهليوم - نيون (HELIUM-NEON LASERS) *

هذا الليزر متوفره تجاريا و يعمل بطول موجي مساوي 632.8 نانومتر ويمكن الحصول الحالة المستمرة (CW) لهذا الليزر (ليزر الهليوم - نيون المستمر) باخراج يتراوح بين 0.5 ميغاواط الى 50 ميغاواط ، مع القدرة العالية له نظم كثيرا تستخدم في عمل التصوير المجسم . بعض انواع ليزر HeNe قد تكون مجموعات متبادله من المرايا للتشغيل 1.15 مليمتر و 3.39 مليمتير. لمنظومة ليزر HeNe الخصائص التالية : 

+حزمة الهليوم -نيون تتميز بانخفاض الانفراجية. 
+حزمة الهليوم -نيون تكون عالية التشاكه الزماني/ المكاني (high temporal/spatial coherence). 
+حزمة الهليوم -نيون يمكن ان تستخدم في بناء المضمن (modulator). 
+انبوب البلازما للهليوم -نيون يمتلك زمن عمر طويل. 
+تشييد منظومة ليزر الهليوم -نيون يتسم بالوعورة والصعوبة وايضا تقف الظروف البيئية الخارجية المحيطة بشكل بارز في تصميم المنظومة ويجب الانتباه اليها (مثل درجة الحراره ، والرطوبه ، والصدمات الميكانيكيه). 
+ليزر الهليوم -نيون هو رخيص نسبيا.


*** ليزرات الاركون والكربتون (ARGON AND KRYPTON LASERS):*

ليزرات الغاز المؤين هي عالية التيار (20-30 أمبير) ، ومنخفضة الفولطية (من 200 الى 300 فولط) وهو من الاجهزه التى تستخدم غاز مؤين (قوس البلازما) بوصفه وسط فعال. الاركون ، مع عدد من خطوط التليزر -اطوال موجية (Lasing lines) تكون فى الاجزاء (الزرقاء - الخضراء) من الطيف الكهروضوئي (EM spectrum).
اما الكريبتون فيصدر خطوط تغطي تقريبا كامل الطيف المرئي وهذان الاثنان من اهم ليزرات الغاز المؤين .غاز الاركون يمتلك خطان قويان ( two strong lines ) يكونان عند الطول الموجي 488.0 نانومتر و 514.5 نانومتر . نظم الليزر مع وسط فعال يتكون من الاركون او الكريبتون او مزيج من هذين الغازات يمكن الحصول على ليزر مستمر مع قدرة ناتجة تتراوح بعدة واطات وذات شعاع منخفض الانفراجية وكذلك ذو تشاكه جيد . ليزر الايون النبضي ايضامتوفر ، مع نبضه طاقة في حدود 100 الى 200 مايكروجول في معدل تكرار من 1 الى 120 نبضة / الثانية (pps). 

ليزر الايون يستخدام انابيب البلازما المكلفة التي شيدت من الكرافيت او اكسيد البريليوم (BeO). عادة يوضع الملف اللولبي حول الانبوب كما في الشكل ادناه. المجال المغناطيسى التى يولده الملف اللولبي *"ضغوط (squeezes)"* البلازما من اجل زيادة الكثافة التيار(االتيار لكل وحدة مساحة) في الوسط الفعال،لتوفير أكثر كفاءه للاثاره. الكم الكبير من التيار الذي يمر عبر الانبوب يتطلب نوعا معينا من نظام التبريد. عادة ، اما المياه او الجريان القوي للهواء يوفر صيانة و درجات الحراره تشغيل مستقرة .

​



​
صابورة الخزان توفر مصدرا للغاز (تربط لانبوب البلازما بواسطة صمام) للحفاظ على الانبوب في حالة ضغط تشغيل امثل. نظم *(الاركون / كريبتون)* عادة مزودة بجهاز معروف باسم *"موشور مختار للطول الموجي (prism wavelength selector)"* والذي توضع بين مرأة ذات انعكاس عالي (high-reflectance mirror ) وانبوب البلازما (plasma tube). مختارات الطول الموجي تجعل خسائر التجويف عالية ، ما عدا في الطول الموجي واحد ، بواسطة آمالة الموشور في زاوية تتعلق بمحور انبوب البلازما . وبالتالي فان الليزر يمكن"ضبطه او تنغيمه (tuned) " ليتذبذب مع خط واحد من خطوط الفقدان المتاحة للغاز او لخليط الغاز المستخدم. ليزر ايون الاركون والكريبتون هي قيمة في كثير من التطبيقات ، مثل التصور الهولوكرامي والطيفي ، حيث ان هذه التطبيقات تحتاج الى مصدر متشاكه يمكن ضبطه وتنغيمه حسب المطلوب.



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه


​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​**ليزر الهليوم - الكادميوم الليزر (HELIUM-CADMIUM LASERS):

ليزر الهليوم - الكادميوم (HeCd) هو واحد من عدد كبير من ليزر الغاز المؤين يستخدم *بخار المعدن المؤين (ionized ****l vapor )* (الكادميوم فى هذه الحاله) باعتباره وسطا فعالا. ليزر Hecd ذو نمط تشغيل ليزر مستمر وباخراج يتراوح بحدود 10-20 ميكاواط فى 441.6 نانومتر (يصدر طول موجي ازرق اللون) و 2-3 ميكاواط في 325 نانومتر في الطيف القريب للمدى من التحت البنفسجية (near ultraviolet). وهنا ايضا يمكن اختيار الأطوال الموجية الناتجة من خلال تغيير الكساء او الصبغ العازل للمرايا. الخط فوق البنفسجية للهذا الليزر هو مفيد مع الاجهزه البصريه تستخدم لتخزين البيانات والتلاعب

** ليزر ثنائي اوكسيد الكاربون:

بالرغم من ان عدد ليزر الغاز الجزيئي التي يجري تصنيعها وتسويقها آخذ فى التزايد ، إلا نظم ليزر ثاني اوكسيد الكربون نجد تطبيقها على نطاق واسع الى حد ما فى الصناعة والبحوث. هذه النظم هي مفيدة للغاية في بعض عمليات معالجة المواد مثل الثقب والحفر واللحام . ليزر ثاني اكسيد الكربون يستخدم في رصد التلوث الجوي والطيفي كذلك. 

نظم ثاني اكسيد الكربون التجاري المتاحة ذات التشغيل النمط المستمر ذات ناتج 5-10،000 واط ، و ذات وحدات تكرار نابضي (repetitively pulsed units ) تصل ذروه القدرة العليا الى عدة كيلوواط في نبضه التكرار ذات تردد (-103 هرتز). عملية ضبط عامل النوعية عن طريق استخدام تناوب او تدوير موشور يمكن ان يؤدي الى ذروه قدرة تصل الى حوالى 1-100 كيلوواط. 

ليزر ثاني اكسيد الكربون ذو النمط المستمر يهيج عادة بواسطة الفولطية العالية تصل الى حدود (5-10 KV) والتيار المنخفض الذي يكون بحدود (5-30 ملي امبير ) اي بواسطة التفريغ الكهربائي. الضوء المتشاكه الناتج يكون متاح في عدد كبير من الأطوال موجية ضمن مدى الاشعه تحت الحمراء وتتمركز عند 9،6 مليمتر و 10،6مليمتر. ليزر ثاني اكسيد الكربون عادة ما يحتوي على خليط من غازات ثاني اكسيد الكربون CO2 والنتروجين N2 وايضا الهليوم He. القدرة الناتجة التي حصل عليها تتناسب مع حجم الغاز المستخدم (حوالى 70 واط / لتر). نسب مختلفة من الثلاثة المكونة من خليط الغاز عادة تستخدم. الى حد ما النسبة الضغط الجزئي تكون على النحو التالي : 

*PHE : PN2 : PCO2 = 8 : 3 : 1*​
جزيئات النيتروجين يتم ضخها من المستوى الارضي الى المستوى المتهيج (المستوى العلوي للفقدان لثاني اكسيد الكربون "the upper losing level for CO2") بواسطة التفريغ الكهربائي. جزيئات ثاني اكسيد الكربون يتم ضخها بعد ذلك من المستوى الارضي الى المستوى الأعلى عن طريقال اصطدام مع جزيئات النتروجين مما يؤدي الى الانتقال الرنيني للطاقة مما يؤدي الى ضخ جزيئات ثنائي اوكسيد الكاربون الى المستوى العلوي.بعد الخسارة فان الاصطدامات بين ذرات النتروجين وجزيئات ثاني اكسيد الكربون تؤدي في عودة جزيئات ثاني اوكسيد الكربون من ادنى مستوى للفقدان (lower losing level ) الى المستوى الارضي حيث ان ضخها يمكن ان يتكرر. 

معظم نظم ثاني اكسيد الكربون تهيج بواسطة التفريغ الكهربائي على طول انبوب محور البلازما او المحور البصرياي باتجاه تدفق التيار خلال انبوب البلازما وهو نفس اتجاه الضوء المتشاكه الناتج . نظم ثاني اكسيد الكربون متوفرة باشكال مختلفة مثل الانابيب المختومة او ما يسمى (sealed-off tubes ) أو أنابيب الغاز المتدفقة (flowing-gas ). مع وحده تدفق الغاز حيث انه كلما زاد معدل تدفق الغاز عبر الانبوب كلما زادت قدرة الليزر الناتجة.الشكل ادناه هو شكل تخطيطي يمثيل نظام الليزر ثاني اكسيد الكربون ذو نمط مستمر وذو قدرو اخراج تقدر ب(250 واط) . انابيب البلازما هي ذات جدران مزدوجة ومزودة بالمياه المبردة من اجل تبديد الحرارة وازالتها من النظام.




ثمة نوع آخر من ليزر ثاني اكسيد الكربون ذو اهمية كبيرة وهو ما يسمى "TEA" ليزر وهو اختصار للعبارة (Transversely Excited at Atmospheric pressure "التهيج بشكل مستعرض عند الضغط الجوي") فيهذا النوع من ليزر ثاني اكسيد الكربون فان اتجاه التفريغ الكهربائي عمودي على المحور البصري كما مبين في الشكل ادناه.




مخهز القدرة ذو الفولطية العالية (-50 كيلو فولط) يستخدم لشحن المتسعة.عندما غلق المفتاح الكهربائي فان الغاز داخل انبوبة البلازما سوف يهيج عن طريق سلسلة من عمليات التفريغ القصيرة والمستعرضة . وبما انه القدرة الخارجة لكل وحدة حجم تتناسب طرديا مع ضغط الغاز فأن "TEA" ليزر يمكن ايصال النبضات الى ذروة قدرة هي اكبر بكثير من نظم ليزر ثنائي اوكسيد الكاربون التي تهيج محوريا (والتي تعمل على بالضغوط المنخفضة). هذا النوع من الليزر متوافر مع ذروه اخراج تصل الى عدة ميكاوات وذات عرض نبضة تقدر بعدة مئات من النانو ثانية ومعدلات تكرار النبضة يمكن أن تتغير من جزء بسيط من نبضه / ثانية (pps) الى عدة مئات من pps


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​** ليزر النتروجين (NITROGEN LASERS):

الليزر الغاز الجزيئي الآخر التي ينبغي ذكره هو ليزر النيتروجين (superradiant ) اي النظام عالي الاشعاع. يصدر اشعاعات الليزر فى القريب للاشعه فوق البنفسجية ( near UV ) عند الطول الموجي 337،1 نانومتر. في نمط تكرار النابضة فان غاز النيتروجين الليزر يمكن ان يصدر الى حد كبير ذروة قدرة (<100 كيلوواط) عند معدلات تكرار نبضة المرتفعة بحدود (<100 هرتز). ان نظام ليزر النتروجين يستخدم في المقام الاول باعتباره وسيلة فعالة للضخ الضوئي لليزر الصبغة السائل المنتاغم (optically pumping tunable dye lasers).


*** ليزر الاكزايمر (EXCIMER LASERS):*

ليزر الاكزايمر الذي يستخدم سبعة جزيئات مختلفة كوسط فعال يمكن ان يشييد. الجزيئات تتكون من ذرة غاز خامل و ذرة الغاز هالوجيني ذات الفعالية العالية . الجدول الاتي يبين بعض انواع ليزر الاكزايمر والأطوال الموجية الناتجة التي تكون ضمن النانومتر. هذه الليزرات تنتج نبضة ضمن حدود من 10 إلى 40 نانو ثانية مع طاقات نبضة تتراوح الى 100 جول . النماذج المتاحة تجاريا تبعث عادة بضع عشرات من جزء من ألف جزء من الجول لكل نبضة (few tens of millijoules per pulse ) مع معدلات تكرار تعد باجزاء قليلة من هرتز.





​

ليزر الاكزايمر يهيج بواسطة تيار المتدفق خلال خليط الغاز التي تتضمن كل من ذرات الغاز الخامل وذرات الغاز الهلوجيني . الكثافة العالية للتيار يمكن تحققها باستخدام تفريغ ذو مدة بقاء قصيرة (short-duration discharges ) او حزم الالكترون (electron beams). جزيئات الاكزايمر يتم انشاؤها في احد المستويات المتهيجة اثناء التفريغ. ليزر الاكزايمر ذو اهمية كبيرة في مجالات عديدة من البحث بسبب ارتفاع ذروة القدرة الى (100 ميكا واط) وفي اطوال موجات ضمن مدى الاشعة فوق البنفسجية.


<> ليزر الصلبه: 

ليزر الحالة الصلبة ويضخ بالعادة ضوئيا, حيث ان هناك عدد كبير لأنواع مختلفة من أجهزة ليزر الحالة الصلبة قد صنعت واكتشفت وانه يمكن تمييزها عن بعضها البعض عن طريق المادة المضيفة (host material) وايضا عن طريق الايونات النشطة التي تشوب (doped) مع المادة المضيفة وايضا بحسب مميزات التي تتميزت بها الحزمة الناتجة. وبالطبع هناك انواع لليزرات الصلبة كثيرة ولكن ليزر الياقوت الاحمر (ruby) وليزر الندينيوم-ياك (Nd:YAG) والندينيوم-زجاج (Nd- glass) هي اكثر نظم ليزر الحالة الصلبة اهمية في مجال الصناعة والمختبرات. نظم الليزر البلوري او الليزر الصلب هي مفيدة بوجه خاص لمجموعة من التطبيقات المعروفة مثل معالجة المواد والتي تشمل الحفر واللحام والقطع .


***ليزر الياقوت الاحمر:*

هذا النوع من الليزر يعمل عادة كنمط ليزر نابضي ، على الرغم من ان نمط العمل الليزر المستمر ممكن تحقق. الطاقة لكل نبضة تتغير من بضعة جزء من ألف جزء من الجول (10-3 الجول) الى عدة عشرات من الجولات وفي حالات استثناءيه عدة مئات من الجولات لكل نبضة يمكن تتحقق. وعمل هذا الليزر عادة ذو معدل تكرار منخفض نسبيا (كحد اقصى من حوالي 3 نبضة / ثانية). 

الروبي ليزر يستخدم لحفر ثقوب فى الماس والنحاس في عرض ثقب صغير جدا يصل الى الاحجام القياسية لعرض سلك. مثل هذا النظام ذو الانتاج طاقة تصل الى 2-4 جول ، وذو عرض نبضة حوالى 0،5 ملي ثانية ومعدل تكرار نبضة تكون في حدود 1 نبضة في الثانية الواحدة (pps). وفي تطبيق آخر مثلا رقيقة من اسلاك النحاس يمكن لحمها مع نظام ليزر الياقوت الاحمر ذو ذروة طتقة في حدود 100 كيلوواط وفي معدلات تكرار النبضة في حوالي اقل من 1 pps و ذو عرض نبضة تكون في حدود 0.2-5 ملي ثانية. الاستخدامات الاخرى للنظام هذا الليزر تشمل 

(1) التصوير المجسم (holography ) حيث ان هذا النوع من الليزر ذو طول حزمة متشاكهة طويل نوعا ما بعد تصل الى (1-2 متر) لتسجيل الصور المجسمة 

(2) في عمليات معين المدى (rangefinding). 

ليزر الياقوت الاحمر يمكن تطبيق عمليات ضبط عامل النوعية (Q-switched ) معه بواسطة تناوب او تدوير الموشور او بواسطة استخدام اجهزه الكهربائيه - البصريه (electro-optic devices). ويكون ذو نواتج بذروة اخراج تصل بحدود 100-200 ميكاواط ، وعرض نبضة تصل بحدود 3-30 نانو ثانية ، ومعدلات تكرار نبضة 1-6 من جزء في المليون. طريقة قفل النمط (Mode-locked ) قادر على التشغيل وبشكل روتيني وتكون نواتج الاخراج ذات ذروة قدرة تصل بحدود كيكاواط (10 مرفوعة للقوة 9 واط) مع مدة نبضة تتراوح بحدود بيكو ثانية. 

المصباح الومضي (flashlamps) ويكون ذو تصميم اما خطي او حلزوني تستخدم في ضخ هذا النوع من الليزر. إن مقدرا كبيرا من الحراره سوف تتولد في هذه النظام يتطلب المياه "water" و / او تبريد بواسطة الهواء القسري (ضخ الهواء بضغط عالٍ)"forced-air " لمنع وقوع اضرار لقضيب الليزر بالاضافة الى المكونات الأخرى للمنظومة بسبب الحرارة الزائدة. 

الشكل ادناه يوضح كلا من الكريستال الليزر والمصباح الومضي وهي مبردة بواسطة المياه. لاحظ ان التجويف في كثير من الاحيان هو مطلي بالفضة لأن الفضة ذات الانعكاسة عالية في ضخ حزم لقضيب الياقوت الاحمر.





وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​
​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​ 
** ليزر الندينيوم-ياك:

مجموعة واسعة ومختلفة من ليزرات الندينيوم-ياك (Nd:YAG lasers ) الصناعية تصنع في الوقت الحاضر. فائدة ومرونة هذا النوع من النظام يعزي الى حقيقة ان مثل هذا الليزر يمكن تشغيله في مختلفات انماط التشغيل لليزر، بما في ذلك ما يلي : 

*-* ليزر الموجة المستمرة او الليزر المستمر (CW).

*-*يضخ بشكل مستمر,ويعامل بضبط عامل النوعية (CW pumped, repetitively Q-switched).

*-*يضخ نبضيًا، ويعامل بضبط عامل النوعية (Pulse pumped, repetitively Q-switched). 

-طريقة قفل الانماط (Mode-locked). 

نظم الندينيوم-ياك المضخة بشكل مستمر ومعامل بطريقة الصوتية-الضوئية لضبط عامل النوعية (Acousto-optically (A-O) Q-switched) متوفرة مع معدلات تكرار النبضة مرتفعة تصل الى اكبر من (100 كيلو هرتز) مع سيطرة او تنظيم جيدة لعرض النبضة ويكون بحدود (50-700 نانو ثانية)وهذان العاملان الاثنان هما من العوامل الهامة في الصناعة او المعاملة المعدنية ومعالجتها كذلك وايضا هامان في عملية مقاومة التشذيب والكتابة بالليزر. وقد تصل ذروة القدرة الى مقادير نوعية تصل الى حدود من (5 كيلوواط الى 50 كيلوواط) وايضا يصل متوسط قدرة الندينيوم-ياك المستمر الى حدود ذات مدى يتغير بين (1 - 200 واط) . الشكل ادناه يوضح هذا النوع من الندينيوم-ياك . طريقة تنظيم او اختيار الانماط المستعرضة (transverse mode selector ) موضحة بالشكل حيث يمكن استعمال حاجز قزحي (iris diaphragm) أو الفتحة مسار المحور او فتحة المحور (pinhole aperture) توضع بين قطب الليزر ومرأة الاخراج. ووجود مثل هذه الفتحة يمكن اجبار التجويف الى التذبذب في مختلف الانماط المستعرضة (transverse modes) ، بالاضافة الى النمط الصفري (TEM00). هذه الميزه مفيدة في بعض طرق وتطبيقات معالجة المواد .






​
من اجل زيادة كفاءة طاقة واقتران الضخ لقضب الليزر فانه يمكن استعمال التجاويف البصرية الاهليلجية الشكل في كثير من الاحيان وكثيرا ما تستخدم مع القضيب و المصباح الومضي "flashlamp" (مصباح الضخ المستمر "CW pumping lamp") وتوضع عند بؤرة الشكل البيضوي. التجويف الاهليلجي المزدوج (double-elliptical cavity ) موضح بالشكل ادناه وكثيرا ما يستخدم في الضخ المستمر لليزر الندينيوم-ياك (CW pumped, Nd:YAG systems) و في هذه الحالة فان الضخ يتم مع اثنين من مصابيح الكربتون القوسية (krypton arclamps) ذات القدرة المرتفة (1-5 كيلوواط) . جزء كبير من الاشعاع الطيفي الخارج من المصباح هو ضمن مدى حزمة ضخ النيوديميوم الثلاثي الايونات (triplyionized neodymium). ليزرات الندينيوم المستمرة ذات قدرة ناتجة منخفضة تكون بحدود (0.25-5 واط وغالبا ما يتم ضخها بواسطة مصابيح التنكستن الشعيرة (tungsten-filament lamps ) المملوءة بغاز مثل اليود لكي يعوق عملية اكسدة الشعيرة او الفتيلة (filament oxidation) . هذه المصابيح بالعادة ذات اخراج (800-1500 واط) وبالعادة تكون ذات استعمال شائع في كثير من المجالات وبكثافة ضوء عالية ، على سبيل المثال تستعمل في استوديوهات التلفزيون (TV studios). معظم عاكسات تجاويف ضخ الليزر (laser cavity pump reflectors ) هي من صفائح الذهب لتوفير الانعكاس السطحي عالي حيث تعكس الضوء المضخ من جدران التجويف الى كريستالة الليزر . بالعادة نظم ليزر الندينيوم-ياك المضخ بشكل مستمر كثيرا ما يستخدم مياه للتبريد لكل من القضيب ولمصباح الضخ مماثلة لتلك الموجودة في نظام ليزر الياقوت الاحمر في الموضوع السابق .





نوع ليزر ذو الضخ بواسطة المصباح الومضي (Flashlamp-pumped) والمعمل بواسطة عملية ضبط عامل النوعية (repetitively Q-switched Nd:YAG lasers) قد تكون ذروة الاخراج ذات مدى يكون ضمن حدود بين (5 - 200 ميكاواط) وذات مدة نبضة تكون بحدود (10-300 مايكرو ثانية) وذات معدل تكرار النبضة تصل الى حدود (60 بيكو ثانيةpps). عرض النبضة الطبيعية ، أو ذات تشغيل حر (free-running) لنظم الياك النبضي تكون حوالي (200-800 مايكرو ثانية) طاقات نبضة في حدود (0.1-10 جول) وذات معدل تكرار نبضة تصل الى 30 جزءا في المليون (30 ppm). كما هو الحال فيليزر الياقوت الاحمر فان ليزر الندينيوم-ياك المقفل الانماط (mode-locked Nd:YAG lasers) فان ذروة الاخراج قد تصل الى عدة كيكا واط وذات زمن يتألف من سلسلة من النبضات القصير جدا ، لكل مدة عدة عشرات في البيكو ثانية. 

صناعة بلورات الندينيوم المشوبة بالياك وعملية النمو الى كرستالة كبيرة وذات جود ضوئية كافية هي عملية صعبة. قص وتعديل وتنعيم قضبان متوافرة في عدد من الاحجام من حوالي(3) ملي متر في العرض ( 25 ) ملي متر في طولها الى ( 6 ) ملي متر في العرض الى ( 100) ملي متر في الطول. وحيث ان كمية الطاقة التي يمكن تخزينها في قطب ليزر يتناسب مع حجمه لذلك يقع على عاتقها كمية الطاقة التي يمكن الحصول عليها في نبضة واحدة من ليزر الندينيوم-ياك. 

ومن ناحية اخرى ، من اجل التطبيقات التي تستهلك طاقة عالية ندينيوم الشوب بقضبان الزجاج ذات الخصائص البصرية الممتازة يمكن صنعها في أحجام كبيرة الى حد ما (7.5 سانتي متر في العرض الى 100 سم في الطول)


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​

** ليزر الندينيوم-زجاج (Nd: GLASS LASERS):

نظم ليزر الندينيوم-زجاج والقادرة على انتاج طاقة اخراج ذات نبضة عالية تصل الى اكبر من ( 103 جول) تم تشييد. ولكن عند معاملة الليزر بطريقة ضبط عامل النوعية (تسمى في بعض الاحيان طريقة التحويل) اوطريقة اغلاق النمط فان ذروه انتاج القدرة سوف تصل عدة كيكاواط و بهذا انتاج نبضات قصير جدا (ultrashort pulses). 

كذلك يمكن الحصول على ذروة قدرة قد تصل الى حدود او اكبر من (1 تيراواط = 10 مرفوعة للاس 12 واط) يمكن الحصول عليها باستخدام مذبذبات لليزر (laser oscillator ) وايضا على عدة مراحل (انماط او نسق) للتكبير ( several stages of amplification) كما هو مبين في الشكل ادناه. وطبعا نحتاج الى أنفق جهد كبير للحصول على جودة عالية للحزم في المذبذب وبالتالي في تضخم المذبذب الناتج في النسق اللاحق. اذا كانت عناصر التضجيم (amplifier elements ) ذات تجانس بصري عالي وذات ضخ منتظم فانه يمكن ان تزداد جودة الشعاع الناتج من المذبذب دون حصول خسائر الانحراف. 

في الشكل ادناه فان عملية الضخ هي بواسطة المصباح الومضي وبالتالي بعد الضخ سوف تبدأ عملية التذبذب. عملية التضخيم تتم بواسطة التذبذب بين المرايا و بالتالي المرايا تسمى بانماط او نسق التضخيم (amplifier stages ). بعد ضخ قضيب الليزر بواسطة مصباح الزنون الومضي فانه سوف تتم عملية الانقلاب العكسي (انقلاب السكان "population inversion "). تذبذب الشعاع الضخ بين نسق التضخيم ودخوله الى قضيب الليزر فان الانبعاث المحفز سوف ينتج عن شعاع ليزر ذو طول موجي مساوي 1،06 ملم. 







​
والغرض من المذبذبات البصرية هو منع التغذية المرتدة (feedback) بين المذبذب والمضخم او بين اثنين من المضخمات عن طريق السماح بمرور الضوء في اتجاه واحد فقط . 

وثمة نوع آخر من نظام الليزر المذبذب / المضخم (laser oscillator/amplifier system ) هو موضح في الشكل ادناه. سلسلة من اقراص الندينيوم-زجاج وبشكل اهليليجي تستخدم كنسق تضخيم "مضخمات" (amplifier stages ) بدلا من قضبان الندينيوم- الزجاج الاسطوانية الشكل . بالعادة فان القرص يوضع في زاويه بروستر للحصول على الحد الاقصى لانتقال ونفاذ الضوء المستقطب ذو خلال المرايا الموازية- المستقيمة وسقوطه بشكل مستقيم خلال تجويف الليزر.





مثل هذه الاقراص المضخمة تستخدم في التجارب للسيطرة على الانصهار والتي تهدف الى اثبات جدوى انتاج الانصهار وردود الفعل من خلال تركيز نبضة ليزر نشيطة للغاية على كرية وقود نووي (nuclear fuel pellet). تصميم هذا القرص هو مفيد أيضا للحصول على تضخيم اضافي للشعاع المتذبذب خلال تجويف الليزر للحصول على قدرة ليزر عالية يعني تستخدم كنظم المذبذب / المضخم الرافعة للقدرة (stages of high-power oscillator/amplifier systems) و كما ان الاقراص ممكن ان تضخ بشكل اكثر تساويا وبسهولة اكثر من القضبان الصلبة. بالعادة تصنع الاقراص بقطر كبير وبالتالي تكون اقل عرضة للكثافة العالية وايضا اضرار الليزر التي تتسبب بها العمليات.


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه





والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​

** ليزر اشباه الموصلات (SEMICONDUCTOR DIODE LASERS):

ليزر الدايود يجري استخدامه في الاتصالات الصوتية ونظم الإنذار والتدخل وإرسال البيانات البصرية وغيرها من التطبيقات. وبالاضافة الى تلك التطبيقات هناك تطبيق مهم اخر حيث يستخدم هذا النوع من الليزر في نطاق مراقبة التضاريس حيث ان استخدام وحدات رادار الليزر باستخدام هذا النوع من الليزر قد تم تصنيعه وكذلك نظم ليزر لاشباه الموصلات الاخرى مثل (celiometers) قد استخدمت في قياس ارتفاع السحاب وفي الكشف عن الضباب فى المطارات. ليزر الحقن (Injection lasers) والتي عادة ما يكون الاخراج في القريب من الاشعة تحت الحمراء (near IR ) بحدود مابين ( 0،8 م - 0،9 م) التي في العادة تعمل كليزر نابضي بالرغم من انه في حالات معينة ممكن يعمل كليزر ذو نمط مستمر وهذا عندما تكون الاجهزه مبرد بدرجة تبريد عالية . 

يتميز هذا النوع من الليزر بانه صغير الحجم ومتين ومناسب (حيث يمكن ان يعمل بواسطة تجهيز القدرة له من قبل بطارية) كما انه رخيص الثمن بالاضافة الى انه يمكن تضمينه الى معدل تكرار نبضة يصل الى حدود (1-6 kHz) وبسهولة , كما ويمكن ترتيبه بشكل صفوف من الثنائيات (diode arrays ) لكي نحصل على ذروة قدرة عالية تصل الى حدود مئات الواطات او اكثر.

صناعة ليزر الثنائيات هي عملية التصنيع معقدة .الشكل ادناه يعرض ثلاثة انواع اساسية من وحدات هذا النوع من الليزر. ليزر الثنائيات (ليزر دايود) يتألف من وصاتي ال( pn ) متصلة في كريستالة واحدة من زرنيخيد الكاليوم (GaAs) والتي في الغالب تستخدم في التطبيقات العامة . قد يكون العديد من الثنائيات مكدس الواحد على قمة الاخر في سلسلة متصلة كهربائيا بشكل متوالي مما يؤدي الى الحصول على ذروة قدرة عالية اعلى مما في الثنائيات المفردة (single diodes) كما وانه يمكن الحصول بذلك على حزمة اضيق نسبيا . وأخيرا هناك نوع اخر من الليزر دايود حيث إن عددا من الثنائيات يمكن ترتيبها في طائفةجنبا الى جنب (side-by-side array)، وايضا سلسلة متصلة وبذلك نحصل على جهاز له :

(1) الحصول على ذروة اخراج عالية اعلى مما لو كانت ثنائيات احادية ( single ) او الليزر الصمام الثنائي المكدس 

(2) الحصول على نطاق أوسع وشكل افضل لنمط الاشعاع.






​
ذروات القدرة المختلفة والنموذجية والمعتادة لليزر اشباه الموصلات وبعض المقايس الاخرى موضحة في الجدول ادناه:





الطول الموجي الناتج لليزر الصمام الثنائي يعتمد على المواد التي صنع منها الصمام الثنائي وعلى انواع وكميات كل من الشوائب المستخدمة. والأهم من ذلك ان الطول الموجي المنبعث من الصمام الثنائي هو في غاية الدقه والحساسيه لدرجة حرارة التشغيل. الثنائيات الاحادية (Single diodes) والثنائيات المكدسة (stacked diodes) والثنائيات المصفوفة (arrays) كلها تعمل عند درجة حرارة الغرفة ومع ذلك فان التبريد العالي لصمام الثنائيات المصفوفة التي تحتوي على مئات من الثنائيات ومبرد الى درجة حرارة النتروجين السائل (77k) ايضا متوفرة. هذه الوحدات ليست فقط ذات ذروة اخراج عالية ولكن هي مفيدة في التطبيقات التي تتطلب متوسط قدرة مرتفعة تكون بحدود (20-30 واط). ان كفاءة التشغيل لليزر الثنائيات يعتمد على درجة الحراره. الشكل النموذجي لكفاء وحدات التشغيل في درجة حرارة الغرفة حوالي 4% على الرغم من ان من الصمام الثنائي المصفوفة عالي التبريد قد تصل الى حدود (20-40 ٪). 

هناك أشباه موصلات جديدة نسبيا والتي تشكل صمام ثنائى ما يسمى "التجويف- البصري- الكبير" ( ("large-optical-cavity" (LOC ") وليزرالصمام الثنائي الاحادي (single-diode laser). وتصمم ببناء استثانئي معين مما يؤدي الى انتاج ليزر ذو كثافة تيار التشغيل تكون اقل وايضا ذو معدلات تكرار نبضة اعلى تكون في حدود (1 ميكا هرتز) وكذلك ذو درجات حرارة التشغيل اعلى قد تصل الى حدود (100 درجة سليزية) وذات اداء عالي.


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه






والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​** ليزر الصبغة العضوي (ORGANIC DYE LASERS):

ليزر الصبغة العضوي او الليزر السائل هو ليزر ذو اطوال موجية تتراوح من المدى المرئي الى المدى الاشعة التحت الحمراء ويمكن ان يعمل ضمن النمط الليزر المستمر او النمط الليزر النبضي . عدد كبير من الصبغات (DYE) المستخدمة في انتاج الليزر متوفرة. وان الصبغات هذه تحلل عادة في الكحول (الايثانول او الميثانول) او تحلل في المياه (ولكن حاليا هناك مواد سائل تستخدم كصبغ لانتاج الليزر دون تحليلها في الكحول او الماء) وغالبا ما تستخدم كمية صغيرة من المنظفات السائلة حيث تضاف لتعزيز كفاءة الصبغة لاصدار اشعاعات منتظمة مثل الليزر (لحصول عملية التليزر). 


##ليزر الصبغة المستمر:

معظم ليزر الصبغة المستمر يتم ضخها ضوئيا بواسطة ليزر الاركون ايون ذو الطول الموجي المساوي ( 514،5 نانومتر) . انها تعطي جزءا كبيرا من مدخلات طاقة الضخ كناتج ويكون بحدود (20-30 ٪) ؛ فعلى سبيل المثال لليزر الصباغة هو استخدام الرودايمن (rhodamine-6G ) حيث يتك ضخها بواسطة ليزر الاركون ( 514،5 نانومتر) ذو قدرة 5 واط فانه سوف يكون الناتج بحوالي 1 واط وطبعا تكون قيمة طاقة الاخراج اكثر لو كان الطول الموجي المستعمل في الضخ هو 590نانومتر . تضاعفت وتيرة الاسلحة الكيمياءيه الثانية : yag الليزر (ل = 533 نيو مكسيكو) كما تستخدم الاسلحة الكيمياءيه على ضخ صباغة الليزر. 

الوسط الفعال في مجال ليزر الصبغة المستمر هو عبارة عن انبوب فيه السائل ويوضع في زاوية بروستر بالنسبة الى التجويف البصري كما موضح في الشكل ادناه. ضوء الاركون الضاخ يركز الى الانبوب الحاوي للصبغة بواسطة عدسة او مرأة. 





​
الطول الموجي الناتج من ليزر الصبغة المستمر يمكن ضبطه بواسطة محددات للاطوال الموجي مثل جهاز مزدوج الانكسار. هذه هي اشعه الليزر يمكن تقسيمها وتضبيطها طول مدى الطيف المرئي. الشكل البياني الاتي يبين قدرة الاخراج التي يمكن ان تنتج من ليزر صباغة كدالة الطول الموجي الناتج المشترك لعدة انواع الليزر الصبغة . اكثر من مائة ليزر الأصباغ هي متاحة تجاريا حاليا.




## ليزر الصبغة النبضي:

ليزر الصبغة النبضي ممكن تقسيمه الى فئتين : 
1-تلك التي يتم ضخها عن طريق اشعه الليزر 

2-او تلك التي يتم ضخها بواسطة المصباح الومضي (flashlamps). 

لنفرض ان الصبغة قد ضختبواسطة شعاع من ليزر النيتروجين (النبضي). فان الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه الناتجة من ليزر N2 يتركز الى خلايا الصبغة بواسطة عدسة اسطوانية وبذلك يتم اثارة الخلية على طول المساحة التي يتم توجيه الليزر باتجاها . هذه النظم تنتج مئات من النبضات في الثانية الواحدة مع عدد قليل من جزء من ألف جزء من الجول لكل نبضة. كل نبضة لها مدة تقارب مابين (0.4-2.0 ملي ثانية) .ليزر الياقوت الاحمر المضاعف التردد (Frequency-doubled ruby ) ذو الطول الموجي ( 394 نانومتر) وليزر الندينيوم-ياك يمكن استخدامها لضخ ليزر الصبغة النبضي. 

كما ان ليزر الصبغة النبضي ممكن ان ضخه بواسطة المصباح الومضي . الخلية يجب ان تحاط بها المياه المبردة وقد تحتوي على نافذة بروستر. هذه الليزر يمكن ضبطها مع مشتتات الانحراف (diffraction gratings)، الموشورات (prisms) ، مرشحات مزدوج الانكسار (birefringent filters) ، أو بواسطة جهاز ضبط الاوتاد (tuning wedges). جهاز مقياس التداخل (Etalons ) يمكن تركيبه في التجويف وذلك من اجل الحصول على النمط المنفرد (single-mode operation) كما ان الاخراج سوف يكون ذو تردد مضاعف (frequency-doubled). وأحدة من هذه المنظومات التجارية يمكن ان تنتج 30 نبضة / ثانية مع عدة من جزء من ألف جزء من الجول لكل نبضة (260 ملي جول في بعض الأطوال الموجية) في اي طول موجي ما بين ( 300-800 نانومتر) . ان عملية التنغيم (tunability) لليزر الصبغة هو مفيد في تطبيقات المطياف (spectroscopy)، وبحوث الطب الاحيائي (biomedical ) ، ورصد تلوث الهواء (air-pollution monitoring).


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه






والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​​


----------



## سلام العالم (8 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​** الليزر الكيمياوي (CHEMICAL LASERS):

عدد من الليزرات يتم عكس التعداد السكاني عن طريق اجراء تفاعل كيميائي . الليزرات الكيميائي تتسم باهمية متزايدة باعتبارها أداة بحث وربما ستكون متاحة في السوق التجاري في المستقبل القريب. وهذه الاجهزه لها العديد من المواصفات الجذابة حيث ان الليزرات الكيميائية متوفرة على شكل ليزر مستمر وايضا على شكل ليزر نابض ؛ وايضا لها قدرات اخراج عالية الى حد ما ؛بالاضافة الى توفرها باطوال موجية عدد من الليزر في السكان التي عكسها يتحقق عن طريق اجراء تفاعل كيميائي وقد شيد. الليزر الكيمياءيه تتسم باهميه متزايدة باعتبارها أداة بحث وربما ستكون متاحة على سوق تجاري في المستقبل القريب. وهذه الاجهزه تتيح العديد من العناصر الجذابه ، بما في ذلك كل الاسلحة الكيمياءيه ونابض العملية ؛ الناتج سلطات كبيرة الى حد ما ؛ ذات أطوال موجية قصيرة ضمن مدى الاشعة تحت الحمراء (3-4 مم) والتي تسمح بقدرات عالية الكثافات عندما يركز الشعاع حيث يمكن الحصول عليها مقارنة مع ليزر ثاني اكسيد الكربون ذو الانبعاثات( 9.6-10.6 ملم) وذو كفاءة تشغيل عالية. 

جميع اجهزة الليزر الكيميائي تحوي العناصر الأربعة التالية : 

#نظام من خليط الغازات (Gas mixing system). 

# بعض الاجهزة او الطريق التي تؤدي لبدء التفاعل الكيميائي. 

# تجويف بصري (An optical cavity ) بحيث يسمح لعملية التليزر بالبداء والاستمرار .

#نظام عادم او تنفيس لازالة تسرب الغازات من التجويف الرنان. 

لانشاء ردود الفعل والتأثيرات الكيميائية وتفاعلاتها ( من اجل عملية التهيج والاثارة ) عن طريق الضخ بواسطة توهج اوتهيج المصباح الومضي (flashlamp excitation) حيث يتم تحلل ضوئي للاشعه فوق البنفسجية (UV photolysis) وعمليات التفريغ الكهربائية (electrical discharges) اوالتدفئة عن طريق القوس الطيار (arc jets ) او اللهب (flames) او مباشرة عن طريق العمليات الكيميائية.(3-4 مم).


ان شاء الله للموضوع تتمة حيث سوف يتم بأذن الله التطرق الى انواع الليزر الكيميائي:
1.PULSED CHEMICAL LASERS
2.CW CHEMICAL LASERS


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه






والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك اخي سلام على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## سلام العالم (19 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​ 



م. ضياء الدين قال:


> اشكرك اخي سلام على هذا الموضوع القيم


 

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ضياء ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم 

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## ديار الحب (26 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ديار الحب (26 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المتميزة العربية (27 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سلام العالم (27 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



ديار الحب قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم 

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## م المصري (28 مارس 2008)

اشكرك علي هذه المعلومات القيمه اخي الفاضل


----------



## سلام العالم (29 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


م المصري قال:


> اشكرك علي هذه المعلومات القيمه اخي الفاضل


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## fomari6 (4 أبريل 2008)

Dear Mr.Slam,

Thank you for this nice and amazing introduction in Laser sciences.I am looking for a good and comprehensive resources book,internet site but in English ,so I can get them as a refference.

Thanks again in advanced


----------



## سلام العالم (10 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​





المتميزة العربية قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .


 



جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (10 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 




fomari6 قال:


> Dear Mr.Slam,
> 
> Thank you for this nice and amazing introduction in Laser sciences.I am looking for a good and comprehensive resources book,internet site but in English ,so I can get them as a refference.
> 
> Thanks again in advanced


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم




وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## fomari6 (11 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

Anyway that is better but I hope we practice what we beleive in not talking


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الأمل (12 أبريل 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## سلام العالم (12 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




fomari6 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> Anyway that is better but I hope we practice what we beleive in not talking
> 
> ...


 


جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

ولكن نرجوا التحاور بالغة العربية ولا داعي للكتابة بالللغة الإنجليزية

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سلام العالم (12 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



سنا الأمل قال:


> thank you very much


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

ولكن نرجوا التحاور بالغة العربية ولا داعي للكتابة باللغة الإنجليزية


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## محمد زهران 122 (22 أبريل 2009)

مجهود ممتاز 
جزاكم الله خيرا وأثابكم خير الجزاء
رجاء ان تتم الموضوع عن الليزر الكيميائى 
واذا كانت هنالك مراجع عربية تتحدث استخدامات الليزر فرجاء ذكرها لى



مع الشكر وبالتوفيق


----------



## سلام العالم (30 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



محمد زهران 122 قال:


> مجهود ممتاز
> جزاكم الله خيرا وأثابكم خير الجزاء
> رجاء ان تتم الموضوع عن الليزر الكيميائى
> واذا كانت هنالك مراجع عربية تتحدث استخدامات الليزر فرجاء ذكرها لى
> ...


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



الليزر الكيميائي هو نوع من الليزرات الغازيه التي تنتج عن طريق التفاعل الكيميائي بين العناصر الغازية وهو مثال مهم لتحول الطاقة الكيميائية الناتجة من تفاعل الغازات إلى طاقة كهرومغناطيسية كبيرة وبالتالي فإن شعاع الليزر الكيميائي له قدرات عالية تصل إلى 300 كيلووات في بعض الأحيان, ويستخدم الليزر الكيميائي بشكل أساسي في التطبيقات العسكرية مثل :
إنتاج المدافع لتدمير هدف على بعد عشرة كيلومترات و يتم في مثل هذا النوع من المدافع استخدام مرآه بقطر 70 سم لتركيز الأشعة المنتجة حتى تسطيع إصابة الهدف بدقة متناهية , وهناك عدة أنواع من اليزرات الكيميائية من أهمها :
ليزرفلوريد الهيدروجين, وفلوريد الديوتيريوم واليود وغيرها.
وطريقة عمل الليزرات الكيميائية لا تختلف عن بعضها البعض وفيما يلي شرح لطريقة عمل ليزر فلوريد الهيدروجين كأحد الأمثلة على عمل الليزرالكيميائي يمتاز ليزر فلوريد الهيدروجين بأنه متوفر تجاريا وله قدرات منخفضة يعمل بانتقادات جزئية تتذبذب على مجموعة من الخطوط في نطاق 6ز2 – 3و3 ميكرومتر معطيا قدرات ليزرية أكثر من عشرة كيلووات وطاقات نبضية تقدر بعشرات الكيلوجول.
*دخول غازي الهيدروجين ولفلور إلى غرفة التفاعل من خلال فوهتين حيث يختلطان لتشكيل غاز فلوريد الهيدروجين في حالة الإستثارة الإهتزازية.
*تدفق غاز فلوريد الهيدروجين سريعا من خلال الفوهات ليعبر منطقة التفاعل إلى منطقة التجويف الرنان.

*انبعاث فوتونات أشعة اليزر تحت الحمراء في فوهة التجويف الرنان حيث الحمراء حيث تنبعث الجزيئات المستثاره بعملية الانبعاث الحثي, بعدها يتم التخلص من الغاز بواسطة الضخ.
*يتم تزويد غازي الهيدروجين والفلور عن طريق مفاعلين أحدهما يزود بغاز الفلور النقي ويتم استخدام غاز الفلور النقي ويتم استخدام غاز الفلور على شكل غاز ( sf6 ) سلفوهيكسا الفلور بسسب سمية غاز الفلور, ويتم انتاج غاز الفلور المستثار من ( sf6 ) بواسطة التفريغ الكهربي قي وجود غاز الأكسجين فينتج غاز الفلور المستثار مع عاز ثاني أكسيد الكبريت ويضاف غاز الهيليوم إلى الخليط كغاز مجفف.
*يحدد التجويف الرنان بزوج من المرايا المتقابلة إحداهن عاكسة بنسبة 100 % والأخرى بنسبة 95 % لانقاذ أشع اليزر.​


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## ام فجر (6 يونيو 2009)

رائع اخي..... رائع ما سطرت به في هذه الصفحات
سلمت يداك.....

استسمجك اخي.... اريد نقل بعض المعلومات للاخرين..... لتعم الفائدة.... ولك منا اجمل الدعوات


----------



## سلام العالم (7 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



ام فجر قال:


> رائع اخي..... رائع ما سطرت به في هذه الصفحات
> سلمت يداك.....
> 
> استسمحك اخي.... اريد نقل بعض المعلومات للاخرين..... لتعم الفائدة.... ولك منا اجمل الدعوات


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

ولا بأس من نقل أي شيء ، بارك الله فيكم

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (11 يونيو 2009)

اعتذر منك اخ سلام ان هذا الموضوع لم يثبت لحد الان


----------



## سلام العالم (19 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​




م. ضياء الدين قال:


> اعتذر منك اخ سلام ان هذا الموضوع لم يثبت لحد الان


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ضياء الدين ونفع الله بكم ، هذا كرم منك لا نستحقه 

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## falcon_of_lava (19 يوليو 2009)

معلومات قمه في الاهميه لاكنها بانسبه الي غير مبسطه لانني مهتم بغير تخصص لاكن ساحاول فهمعا بتاني شكرا علي المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## مصطفى الياسين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ربي يرزقك جزاء المؤمنين على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمو على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## أنس المهيني (18 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم قدرنا على وهيئ لنا فعل الخير


----------



## أنس المهيني (18 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم قدرنا و هيئ لنا فعل الخير


----------



## بنت المعرفة (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## بنت المعرفة (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن تحمل صور ليزر الصبغة وانواعه مرة اخرى لان محتاجته في مشروعي ولاتظهر عندي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود طيبي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع مهم وشيق ولاكن في عصر السرعة الذي نعيش فيه الآن تكون الصورة أسرع في الشرح و الفهم
العلم الذكي يقدم صورة مبسطة تعبر عن الموضوع الذي يتكلم به 
والذي يريد خدمة أهله العرب بحق يقدم الصورة مشروحة بالغة العربية مش بالإنكليزية لأن العرب تفقه العرب تفقه العربية أكثر من الإنكليزية ؟ ؟ ؟
مشكوين على الموضوع بس وين الصور ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 يناير 2010)

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## mneef (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد أسامة خ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

سلمك الله على هذا الموضوع وجزاك كل خير


----------



## babilly (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## waleed2 (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجغله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## egole (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 



falcon_of_lava قال:


> معلومات قمه في الاهميه لاكنها بانسبه الي غير مبسطه لانني مهتم بغير تخصص لاكن ساحاول فهمعا بتاني شكرا علي المشاركه الرائعه


 


جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



مصطفى الياسين قال:


> ربي يرزقك جزاء المؤمنين على هذه المعلومات القيمة


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



ياسين الزيدي قال:


> يسلمو على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



أنس المهيني قال:


> اللهم قدرنا و هيئ لنا فعل الخير


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



بنت المعرفة قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


محمود طيبي قال:


> الموضوع مهم وشيق ولاكن في عصر السرعة الذي نعيش فيه الآن تكون الصورة أسرع في الشرح و الفهم
> العلم الذكي يقدم صورة مبسطة تعبر عن الموضوع الذي يتكلم به
> والذي يريد خدمة أهله العرب بحق يقدم الصورة مشروحة بالغة العربية مش بالإنكليزية لأن العرب تفقه العرب تفقه العربية أكثر من الإنكليزية ؟ ؟ ؟
> مشكوين على الموضوع بس وين الصور ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]





والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



boumehdi.khaled قال:


> وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]





والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


mneef قال:


> جزاك الله خير


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



محمد أسامة خ قال:


> سلمك الله على هذا الموضوع وجزاك كل خير


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



babilly قال:


> بارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



waleed2 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## سلام العالم (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​



egole قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أخيكم سلام العالم[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
[/font]


----------



## سناء عبدالله (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من فيض علمه*


----------



## سلام العالم (6 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​






سناء عبدالله قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من فيض علمه*


 


*جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

*وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه*[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]

[/font][/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]


*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]*أخيكم م/ أحمد سويلم*[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]*يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة

*[/font]


----------



## dr.anwar (18 يونيو 2012)

عاشت ايدك على هذا الجهد وبارك الله بك .


----------



## عمار المتوكل (17 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع متكامل مشكور علية 
لاكن المشكلة في الصور المرفقة


----------



## جمال الحسينى (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بارك الله فيك واحسن إليك
موضوع رائع ومعلومات مفيدة .. لكن يظهر انا جيت متأخر
على ما يبدو الصور اتحذفت من موقع الرفع .
أشكرك كثيرا على جهدك الرائع​


----------



## هيشو منسي (23 يونيو 2013)

رائع


----------



## student949 (28 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع..ولكن لماذا الصور والرسوم التوضيحية لا تفتح؟..وهناك في بعض الفقرات خربطة في ترتيب الكلمات مما جعل العبارات غير مفهومة


----------



## akmalaref (8 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## poru (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مثيرة للاهتمام، وشكرا لكم


----------



## abdullah20000 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## abdullah20000 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## abdullah20000 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع متكامل مشكور علية لاكن المشكلة في الصور المرفقة أرجو أن تسمح لي بالتحميل الان​


----------



## المصطفى مؤيد (16 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## هازي (26 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

dr.anwar قال:


> عاشت ايدك على هذا الجهد وبارك الله بك .



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

عمار المتوكل قال:


> موضوع متكامل مشكور علية
> لاكن المشكلة في الصور المرفقة


شكرا نأسف لمشكلة الصور


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

جمال الحسينى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> بارك الله فيك واحسن إليك
> موضوع رائع ومعلومات مفيدة .. لكن يظهر انا جيت متأخر
> ...



شكرا نأسف لمسألة الصور


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

هيشو منسي قال:


> رائع



شكرا لكم


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

akmalaref قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

poru قال:


> مثيرة للاهتمام، وشكرا لكم



نرجوا لاستفادة شكرا


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

abdullah20000 قال:


> مشكور على الجهود الطيبة



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

المصطفى مؤيد قال:


> بارك الله بيك



وفيكم بارك


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

هازي قال:


> شكرا



بالتوفيق


----------



## abdullah20000 (14 أغسطس 2014)

سلام العالم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ​** ليزر الصبغة العضوي (ORGANIC DYE LASERS):
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا لك على الزضزع هذا


----------



## abdullah20000 (14 أغسطس 2014)

*التجويف البصري وانماط التذبدب: قمة حزمة الضوء نجد ان تزداد*



سلام العالم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ​>> حلقه الكسب
> 
> ...


----------



## abdullah20000 (14 أغسطس 2014)

abdullah20000 قال:


> سلام العالم قال:
> 
> 
> > بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...


----------

